# Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?



## da Poser (25. März 2010)

Moin Moin,

als ich mir eben mal den Vispas der Niederlande angeschaut habe fiel mir auf für wie wenig Geld man so viele Gewässer beangeln kann.
In Deutschland habe ich eher das Gefühl das jeder "Miniclub" der nen Meter Flussstrecke gepachtet hat, einem gleich nen Fuffi aus der Tasche leiern will.

Wieso ist das eigentlich so?
Warum können die Niederländer mit dem kleinen Obulus eine Vielzahl von Gewässern attraktiv erhalten?

Liegt es daran das dort viel mehr C&R betrieben wird oder haben die dort ein weniger aufgeblähtes Vereinswesen?
Ich meine ein Vereinsheim mit allen Schikanen ist zwar schön und gut aber oft sind es immer dieselben Gestalten die die Einbautheke in Anspruch nehmen.

Den meisten geht es aber mehr ums Angeln und ein nettes Feierabendbierchen oder die Hauptversammlungen kann man doch auch in einer Gaststätte haben.
Ein Kegelverein baut sich ja auch nicht gleich eine Kegelbahn mit Theke.

Wie seht ihr das, wird das Angeln vielfach teurer nur weil einige ihre Laubenpiepermentalität ausleben wollen, oder nicht?


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

NL kenne ich nicht wirklich ....
hier in HH z.B. eine wirklich große Anzahl von freien Gewässern die nur mit dem Jahresfischereischein beangelt werden dürfen !

außerhalb geht es dann aber bei den ganzen anderen Gewässer wieder gut zur Kasse 
neulich gekauft (neben den Vereinspapieren) :
- Jahresfischereischein für Mec.-Pom.
- Jahreskarte für bestimmten Elbe Flußstreckenabschnitt
- Jahres-,Travekarte zum befischen der TRrave
- dazu extra Bootsangelberechtigungen für 2 Gewässer 
und kommt bestimmt nochwas dazu dieses Jahr ...

der Stapel mitzuschleppender Papiere wird einfach nicht kleiner ... #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Wenn Du Dir die Topographie der Bundesrepublik anschaust wirst Du feststellen dass Deutschland sehr unterschiedlich mit Gewässern und damit auch Angelmöglichkeiten versehen ist.
Du kannst ruhig davon ausgehen, dass je weniger Gewässer ein Bl hat, das angeln um so schwieriger und teurer wird. 

Wenn Du dann die Topographie Hollands danebensetzt wirst Du feststellen, dass die fast mehr Wasser als Land haben.

Und somit erklärt sich auch der Unterschied.


----------



## da Poser (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Sicherlich sind die Holländer was das Angeln angeht durch ihr Landmasse/ Wasserflächenverhältnis begünstigt.

Trotzdem kann dies nicht der einzige Grund sein.

Wenn ich z. B. nur in meinem Regierungsbezirk alle öffentlichen Gewässer befischen wollte, müßte ich wohl in wenigstens 50 Angelvereine eintreten.

Gehen wir mal von durchschnittlich 40,- Jahresbeitrag aus wären das rund 2000,- Euro Jahresbeiträge.
Das ist im Vergleich der rund 50fache Beitrag und das für nur einen Bruchteil der Gewässerzahl-/ fläche die der Vispas zugänglich macht.

Macht natürlich keine Sau, klar holt man sich dann für die paar Gelegenheiten Tageskarten.

Aber warum gibt es nicht zumindest einen Regionalfischpass in Deutschland?

Um Vereinsspringerei zu unterbinden könnte man einen Sockelbeitrag nehmen.

Beispiel:
Also Verein A nimmt 30,-, Verein B 60,- Jahresbeitrag, wenn man dann die erweiterte "Regionalkarte" haben möchte, würde die immer insgesamt 80,- kosten. Damit kein Preisdumping unter den Vereinen stattfindet, würde die Differenz - also 50,- bzw. 20,- in einen Regionaltopf wandern.

Der Topf würde dann auf die Vereine in Abhängigkeit von Mitgliederzahl oder bei Sonderfällen bei starkem Angeldruck umverteilt.

Vorteil wären viele Angelgewässer die man für kleinen Zusatzbetrag befischen könnte, ohne sich umständlich um Tageskarten zu bemühen.

Zumal ich bei manchen Vereinen den Eindruck habe das Gastangler Angler 2. Klasse sind. Da werden Strecken/ Seen für Gastangler gesperrt, obwohl die Gastkarte doch meistens relativ teuer ist. Die Gastangler zahlen im Vergleich mehr in den Pot in Relation zum Fang als die Mitglieder. Trotzdem tun einige so als würden ihnen die Gastangler die Fische "klauen".


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ralle 24 hat schon alles Wesentliche gesagt.

Die Bevölkerungsdichte bedingt eben aber auch eine Gewässer spezifische Hege und Pflege, die ein Verein übernimmt.

Abgesehen davon, dürfen kulturelle Eigenheiten, wie Privateigentum, Fischereirecht usw. nicht vergessen werden.
Also sprich: Länderspezifische gewachsene Strukturen auf der jeweiligen Gesetzgebung beruhend.

Die Fischereirechte z.B. in Bayern sind seit langer Zeit in Privatbesitz, Grundbuch eingetragen!
Willst du enteignen?

Der Vergleich mit anderen Ländern ist immer schwierig, weil die Betrachtungsweisen eben viel komplexer sind.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Vereinsleben muss übrigens auch nicht in biedere Vereinsmeierei ausarten. Seitdem ich meinen ASV nicht mehr als Kartenausgabestelle betrachte, sondern mich dort etwas engagiere, habe ich viele klasse Leute kennengelernt, mit denen Freizeit richtig Spaß macht.


----------



## Ulli3D (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Das so was auch in Deutschland funktionieren kann zeigt z. B. der BVO Emden. Schau da mal auf die Karte, was man da alles für kleines Geld, auch als Gastangler, befischen darf.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

In der Tat wird diese gute Idee in unserem Land an der Rechtslage scheitern.

Enteignung wird nicht klappen und wer sollte seine Fischereirechte einfach so freiwillig aufgeben?

Historisch bedingt sind die Fischereirechte in Deutschland sehr zersplittert - hinzu kommt noch, dass bedingt durch unsere Gesetze jedes Bundesland sein "eigenes Süppchen" kocht!

Abgesehen davon kämen (wenn überhaupt!?!) auch nur Enteignungen gegen entsprechende Entschädigungen in Betracht, die niemand bezahlen kann, will und wird.

Entschädigungslose Enteignungen (und auch Enteignungen gegen Entschädigung) sind nur unter sehr sehr strengen Voraussetzungen überhaupt denkbar, wenn überwiegende und zwingende Interessen der Allgemeinheit bestehen - das wird man aufgrund des Interesses einiger weniger Angler (gemessen an der Gesamtbevölkerung) einfach an mehr Gewässern angeln zu können, wohl nicht wirklich begründen und annehmen können.

Mir gefällt die niederländische Lösung auch sehr gut, aber sie wird an den jahrhundertlang gewachsenen und rechtlich durch uns selbst zementierten Rechtslage in diesem Lande nicht umsetzbar sein.

Fazit:

Nette Idee - aber völlig unrealistisch hierzulande!

(leider!)

Ernie


----------



## Ascanius (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Also ich erhalte über meinen Verein noch direkt die Karte vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe und habe dadurch auch schon eine recht lange Liste an Gewässern die ich fischen darf. Finde so etwas schon eine feine Sache aber es ist natürlich richtig das die Niederländischen Angelkollegen ein Luxus haben  Aber wie auch schon vor mir erwähnt durch die gewachsenen Strukturen dürfen wir davon wohl nur träumen oder müssen in die Niederlande zum Angeln fahren


----------



## Parasol (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Hallo,

wenn Gleichgesinnte etwas wollen (angeln, tennisspielen, golfen) tun diese sich zusammen und gründen einen Verein. Der Verein pachtet Fischwasser und pflegt den Fischbestand, baut Tennis- und Golfplätze und muß diese pflegen und unterhalten. Das wird kalkuliert und entsprechend werden Aufnahmegebühren und Beiträge fest gelegt. Das ist legal und legitim.

Selbstverständlich kann es sich kein Vereinsvorstand leisten, einerseits die Mitgliederbeiträge zu erhaben und andererseits Gäste umsonst angeln oder spielen zu lassen.

Jeder Golfer weis, daß er auf fremden Plätzen für jede Platzrunde zahlen muß, nur Angler haben kein Verständnis dafür, dass auch ein Angelverein auf Gasteinnahmen angewiesen ist.


----------



## zanderzone (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



> Wenn ich z. B. nur in meinem Regierungsbezirk alle öffentlichen Gewässer befischen wollte, müßte ich wohl in wenigstens 50 Angelvereine eintreten.



Bei uns ist das im Angelsportverein Nordhorn so geregelt, das es mit allem umliegenden Vereinen Gastkarten gibt, die man sich kostenlos ausleihen kann!! Die haben welche von uns und wir haben welche von denen!!
Sollten sich andere Vereine auch überlegen ob sie das nicht auch machen, denn so muss man nicht immer eine lästige Tageskarte kaufen oder direkt in den Verein eintreten!
Man kann Deutschland nicht mit Holland vergleichen, da die Holländer bei ihrem "Fischreichtum" ( im Gegensatz zu Deutschland) nicht besetzten müssen! Leider funktioniert es in Deutschland ohne besetzten nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Da wir nicht im Kommunismus leben sind Grundstücke (also auch Gewässer) Privatbesitz, und die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis (Kauf/Pacht). 
Seih lieber glücklich das du nicht in Österreich wohnst, wenn ich lese das Gewässerstrecken von 1-3 Kilometern auch mal 70000 Euros kosten können, aber nur 4 Jahreskarten und 100 Tageskarten verkauft/an Vereinsmitglieder abgegeben werden.


----------



## da Poser (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



> Ralle 24 hat schon alles Wesentliche gesagt.
> 
> Die Bevölkerungsdichte bedingt eben aber auch eine Gewässer spezifische  Hege und Pflege, die ein Verein übernimmt.


Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist in den Niederlanden höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt. Gut Ok, es ist mir klar, das es z. B. in NRW besonders dicht besiedelte  Gebiete gibt, die gleichzeitig weniger Fischgewässer ausweisen. Aber genauso gibt es z.B. in McPom einen anderen "Dichtekoeffizenten". 



> Abgesehen davon, dürfen kulturelle Eigenheiten, wie Privateigentum,  Fischereirecht usw. nicht vergessen werden.
> Also sprich: Länderspezifische gewachsene Strukturen auf der jeweiligen  Gesetzgebung beruhend.
> 
> Die Fischereirechte z.B. in Bayern sind seit langer Zeit in  Privatbesitz, Grundbuch eingetragen!
> Willst du enteignen?


Es ist natürlich Ländersache, aber nur weil mein Vorschlag in Bayern schlecht umzusetzen wäre, muss man ihn ja nicht auch kategorisch für alle anderen Länder ausschließen.
Ich sprach bewußt von einer "Regionalkarte", das es wohl bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag keine bundeseinheitliche Regelung gibt davon gehe ich auch aus.

Von Enteignung habe ich nie geredet. Wie eine solche Regelung im Detail in jeder Region aussehen sollte wäre natürlich individuell vom Verband abzuschätzen.
Aber eine Regionalkarte zuzulassen anstelle der einzelnen Tageskarte ist in meinen Augen nicht dasselbe wie eine vollkommene Enteignung. Der Verein kann ja trotzdem steuernd eingreifen in dem er für bestimmte Gewässer z. B. ein Kunstköderverbot verhängt. Dieses Recht bliebe ja von der "Regionalgastkarte" unberührt.

Wahrscheinlich sehen einige hier auch die Gefahr, dass Gastangler in bestimmte Gewässer wie Kormoranschwärme einfallen.
Da käme es aber auf einen Versuch an, denn wie oft  haben sich Befürchtungen im Nachhinein als völlig unbegründet herausgestellt. 
Als die Eisenbahn entwickelt wurde gab es auch zeitgenössische Thesen, dass Menschen sterben müssen, wenn sie schneller als 30km/h fährt.|rolleyes

Was gewachsene Strukturen angeht - Wachstum bedeutet Veränderung. Nur weil eine Sache lange in bestimmten Bahnen verlief, heisst das ja nicht das man nichts ändern dürfte.
Sonst hätten wir noch heute kein Frauenwahlrecht, aber das es anders ist und doch trotz jahrhundertelang gewachsenen patriacharischen Strukturen eine Änderung kam ist gut so.

Ich verstehe natürlich das Argument, dass es schwierig ist von dem "das war schon immer so" abzuweichen, trotzdem sollte man für Neuerungen offen sein.



> Vereinsleben muss übrigens auch nicht in biedere Vereinsmeierei  ausarten. Seitdem ich meinen ASV nicht mehr als Kartenausgabestelle  betrachte, sondern mich dort etwas engagiere, habe ich viele klasse  Leute kennengelernt, mit denen Freizeit richtig Spaß macht.


Das mit der Vereinsmeierei war von mir schon etwas überspitzt polemisch formuliert - gebe ich zu.

Jeder Mensch ist da anders, dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht.

Ein Gastangler aber hat ja in der Regel recht wenig vom jeweiligen Vereinsleben. Trotzdem kostet die Tageskarte im Vergleich zum Jahresbeitrag einen ziemlichen Batzen. Da habe ich das Gefühl das hier auch ordentlich "querfinanziert" wird, im Gegenzug den Gastanglern nicht selten die "Sahnestücke" verwehrt bleiben.
Ich kenne hier z. B. zwei Vereine in direkter Umgebung die jeweils eine Flussstrecke und einen See gepachtet haben.
Die Seen werden regelmäßig und grosszügig besetzt, die Flüsse kaum. Als Gastangler darf man aber nicht in den Seen angeln, sondern nur in den Flüssen. Da greift in meinen Augen ja noch nicht mal das Argument das die Gastangler den teuren Besatz herausfischen.



> Bei uns ist das im Angelsportverein Nordhorn so geregelt, das es mit  allem umliegenden Vereinen Gastkarten gibt, die man sich kostenlos  ausleihen kann!! Die haben welche von uns und wir haben welche von  denen!!
> Sollten sich andere Vereine auch überlegen ob sie das nicht auch machen,  denn so muss man nicht immer eine lästige Tageskarte kaufen oder direkt  in den Verein eintreten!


Sehr schön, das ist doch mal eine kameradschaftliche Lösung und kein reines Pfründedenken.
Mein Vorschlag mit dem "Regionalobulus" zielte ja auch darauf ab einen Ausgleich für dann wegfallende Gastkarteneinnahmen zu gewähren. So wie in deinem Fall das Ganze kostenlos zu machen ist ja noch entgegenkommender.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

...also -wenn Du ein gut Betuchter Fischereirechtsinhaber an einem wirklich tollen Gewässer wärst, dass Du evtl. mit einigen Kollegen über Jahrzehnte durch Arbeit und viel Geld zu diesem tollen Gewässer gemacht hättest, würdest Du Dich dann freuen, wenn Du auf einmal Gastangler (mit Regionalkarte) an das Gewässer lassen müßtest???

Also - ich wäre nicht begeistert davon.

Sollte man gezwungen werden, die "Regionalkarteninhaber" in dem eigenen Gewässer angeln zu lassen, dann käme das in meinen Augen einer Enteignung gleich.

Klar ist da ein Besitzstandsdenken mit dabei, aber ich lasse ja auch nicht Mittellose in meinem Haus wohnen, nur weil es mir ganz gut geht und vielleicht auch Platz und Nahrung für mehr Leute da wäre.

So sehe ich das mit den privaten oder gepachteten Gewässern auch - wenn ich mir ne Villa miete, dann will ich dort mit meiner Familie auch alleine wohnen, ohne dass man mir Leute mit Regional-Wohnberechtigungsschein ohne oder gar gegen meinem Willen dort einquartiert. 

...pachte ich ein tolles Gewässer, dass ich über lange Zeit und durch viel Arbeit und Kohle erst toll gemacht habe, dann will ich auch nicht teilen.

Wer das nicht einsieht, der sollte über sein Leben nachdenken, mehr arbeiten, um dann ebenfalls die Früchte seiner Arbeit geniessen zu können und sich selber etwas entsprechendes zu pachten.

Klar ist es leicht sich über die "Bonzengewässer" zu beschweren, aber die Jungs hatten halt´ Glück, wenn sie entsprechend geerbt haben, oder sie waren fleißig und gönnen sich nun etwas.

Diese Form des "alle Gewässer für jedermann" - propagierens verstehe ich nicht, zumal es mehr als genug attraktive Gewässer gibt, für die man Gastkarten erwerben kann.

Klar ist das typisch deutsch und alles sehr bürokratisch, aber Du fragst ja auch nicht Deinen Chef, ob Du mal seinen Nobelschlitten fahren darfst, oder?

...es gibt da ein schönes passendes Zitat:

"Wer´s lang hat, der kann es lang hängen lassen"

So ist das - da aber auch Neid typisch deutsch zu sein scheint, finde ich diese Diskussion unrealistisch und sie führt zu nichts, außer zu theoretischen Träumereien von Leuten, die Zugriff auf möglichst viele und möglichst tolle Gewässer haben wollen, die nunmal teilweise einem recht kleinen Kreis vorbehalten sind.

An unserer Vereinstalsperre gibt es auch ellenlange Wartelisten, weil die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine aus hegetechnischen Gründen limitiert ist.
Warum sollte der Verein die Jahrzehntelange Arbeit machen, um dann von Gastanglern überrannt zu werden?
Wer Mitglied werden möchte, der kann sich auch nicht einkaufen - man trägt sich in die Liste ein und dann gilt das Prioritätsprinzip - sicher ärgerlich für Interessierte - aber wer im Verein ist, der hat auch warten müssen!
Stirbt einer, oder tritt aus, dann rutscht einer nach - ich finde das System sehr gut.
Gastangler darf jedes Vereinsmitglied 5 x im Jahr mitnehmen und muß dafür einen zusätzlichen seiner 40 Angeltage eintragen.
Damit sind der Befischung klare und vernünftige Grenzen gesetzt.
Find´ ich gut!

...und nochmal, ich bin begeistert davon, wie es z.B. in den Niederlanden läuft, aber das wird aus den schon mehrfach bereits genannten Gründen in Deutschland nicht klappen!
(zumindest nicht ohne Enteignungen oder enteignungsgleiche Eingriffe!).

Ernie


----------



## Udo561 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Hi,
unser Verein hier in NL hat knapp über 1000 Mitglieder , verfügt über 3 eigene Weiher und sogar über einen kleinen Hafen.
Zudem kann man mit dem Vispas natürlich die Maas und deren Plaasen beangeln.
Was meinst du denn wie viel dieser 1000 Mitglieder sich im Verein engagieren ?
Es sind verdammt viele , aber von den 200 deutschen Mitgliedern ist es gerade mal ne Handvoll.
Holländer bemühen sich um ihre Gewässer und zeigen Einsatz und darum funktioniert das hier auch ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ernie1973 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Wie gesagt, ich finde das holländische System echt gut, aber es wird in Deutschland nicht klappen!

...und ich kann diejenigen Verstehen, die nicht "teilen" wollen hierzulande!



Ernie


----------



## Udo561 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Hi,
ach so , in den Vereinsteichen ist hier bei uns C&R angesagt , bei  jedem Fisch !!! , das ist auch ein Grund warum nicht besetzt werden  muss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Zitat: Ralle

Wenn Du Dir die Topographie der Bundesrepublik anschaust wirst Du feststellen dass Deutschland sehr unterschiedlich mit Gewässern und damit auch Angelmöglichkeiten versehen ist.
Du kannst ruhig davon ausgehen, dass je weniger Gewässer ein Bl hat, das angeln um so schwieriger und teurer wird. 

Wenn Du dann die Topographie Hollands danebensetzt wirst Du feststellen, dass die fast mehr Wasser als Land haben.

Und somit erklärt sich auch der Unterschied.


Genau das ist der Unterschied bei uns !
Und bei uns muß für jedes Gewässer sowie jeden kleinen Teich eine Pacht Bezahlt werden.
Natürlich muß auch Besetzt werden, jetzt noch mehr durch den Kormoran (Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer wurden durch den Kormoran auf einer Strecke von5km ca. 100kg Fische gefressen.)

Zitat: Udo 561
Hi,
ach so , in den Vereinsteichen ist hier bei uns C&R angesagt , bei jedem Fisch !!! , das ist auch ein Grund warum nicht besetzt werden muss.
Gruß Udo 

Bei uns ist Offiziell C&R vom Fischerei und Tierschutzgesetz Verboten!


----------



## Seefliege (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

|wavey:

hier im osten kann man als mitglied im DAV in sehr vielen gewässern des jeweiligen bundeslandes frei angeln, ohne weitere zusatzscheine ... für die vereinsgewässer anderer bundesländer kann man für wenig geld zusatzkarten kaufen. 

ich denke, der TE will auf was anderes hinaus. mit vereinsmeierei meint er vllt. auch die "reibungsverluste", die bei der sinnvollen (oder -freien) ausgabe der mitgliedsbeiträge entstehen. so gibt es bei uns vereine mit mitgliedsbeiträgen von ca. 95 teuronen im jahr. hinzu kommen noch 20 € für nicht erbrachte arbeitseinsätze. in anderen vereinen muss man für die gleiche angelberechtigung nur ca. 65 € zahlen ... um missverständnissen vorzubeugen, man erwirbt zu vollkommen unterschiedlichen preisen exakt die selbe sache. nur nicht das vereinsleben ... worin besteht denn nun der unterschied zwischen den 2 geschilderten fällen. im ersten verein findet ein "reges" vereinsleben statt. es werden verschiedene höhepunkte wie hegefischen, vereinsvergnügen etc. organisiert und durchgeführt. das kostet auch geld. die mitgliedsbeiträge werden demnach nicht nur für pacht und fischbesatz ausgegeben, sondern auch (zweck entfremdet) für bier und preise für (wettkampf-) hegefischen. für die arbeitseinsätze an gewässern müssen ja auch entsprechende geräte gekauft werden. blöde nur, wenn im vereinsvorstand bauunternehmer sitzen und dann jedes jahr schippen und schubkarren gekauft werden ... 

ich will nicht das vereinsleben an sich in den dreck ziehen. wer sich dort engagieren will, bitte schön ... |rolleyes wenn ich in gesellschaft netter leute angeln gehen möchte, brauche ich dazu aber ein funktionierendes vereinsleben mit fest angesetzten terminen nicht. ich gehe einfach mit meinen kumpels schon vor dem im jahresplan vermerkten termin anangeln ... :m ich habe nur echt keine lust, mit meinem geld die angelausflüge anderer mit zu finanzieren. #d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

@Ernie:

|good:|good:|good:

Warum sollten Vewreine die viel Geld in den Aufbau und die Pflege von Gewässern investiert haben das jetzt verschenken?

Das kann wohl niemand beantworten, ausser Leuten die es eben gerne geschenkt hätten ohne selber dafür eine Leistung oder Zahlung zu erbringen. Für mich falscher Grundgedanke, ich will mir das selber leisten und erwarte nicht, das mir alles geschenkt wird. Und genau darauf läuft dieser Wunsch hinaus. Andere sollen investieren und ich dann nur abschöpfen - das geht nicht.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

...und meiner Meinung nach sind es gerade diejenigen Angler, welche sich NICHT über Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte z.B. in einem Verein oder einer Pachtgemeinschaft AKTIV, mit ARBEIT und FINANZIELLEN MITTELN eingebracht haben, die nun sowas wie eine "Regionalkarte" fordern!

Sorry, aber vor das Vergnügen und den Erfolg hat der liebe Gott hierzulande nunmal die Arbeit gestellt.

Ich fände es grob ungerecht, wenn jedermann (und gerade diejenigen, die nur NEHMEN wollen, ohne jemals etwas zu geben / zu leisten) plötzlich von der Arbeit anderer profitieren würde und solchen Menschen die Fische rausangelt.

Wenn ich einen tollen See gepachtet hätte, der urplötzlich zwangsweise für alle möglichen freigegeben würde, dann würde ich ihn abfischen und genau in den Zustand zurückversetzen, indem ich ihn übernommen habe!

...das Witzige ist, das diese Vögel gerade dann vermutlich kein Interesse mehr hätten, dort zu angeln!


Ich finde das schon gut, so wie es läuft - obwohl ich auch kein Freund der "Vereinsmeierei" bin - aber anders wird sich das hierzulande nicht mehr regeln lassen!

Ernie


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ernie, meine volle Zustimmung ...

und

mir sind Kormorane am Wasser lieber als Schmarotzer am Wasser ...


----------



## ernie1973 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

@ Toni:

Ja, mir auch.

Und es gibt ja genügend "freie" Gewässer, für die jedermann Gastkarten bekommt, oder wie bei uns hier in Köln am Rhein für 34 € eine NRW-Rheinkarte für´s ganze Jahr lösen kann.

Es scheint mir, als ob viele ganz einfach nur neidisch auf einige Top-Gewässer schielen, die von kleinen Gruppen gehegt, gepflegt und nat. auch beangelt werden!

Diese TOP-Gewässer, sind aber nur "Top", weil dort eben nur ein kleiner engagierter Kreis angelt, der sich meist auch noch eigene Regeln gibt (Fanglimits, höhere Schonmaße etc.).
Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Gastangler dort sich dann als erstes über bestehende Regeln beschweren, oder sich nicht an diese halten.

Deswegen verstehe ich die vielen Vereine, die mittlerweile ganz auf Gastangler verzichten (führt nat. zu höheren Beiträgen für die Mitglieder, aber das ist es wert, wenn es dem gemeinsamen Zweck dient-->entspannt und ohne Regelbrecher angeln zu können!).

Ernie


----------



## da Poser (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



> Klar ist es leicht sich über die "Bonzengewässer" zu beschweren, aber die Jungs hatten halt´ Glück, wenn sie entsprechend geerbt haben, oder sie waren fleißig und gönnen sich nun etwas.


  Wer beschwert sich denn hier über „Bonzengewässer“?
  Du nimmst eine bestimmte Rahmenbedingung, die auf die wenigsten Gewässer zutrifft und versuchst daran einen Regelung für alle Gewässer zu begründen?



> So ist das - da aber auch Neid typisch deutsch zu sein scheint, finde ich diese Diskussion unrealistisch und sie führt zu nichts, außer zu theoretischen Träumereien von Leuten, die Zugriff auf möglichst viele und möglichst tolle Gewässer haben wollen, die nunmal teilweise einem recht kleinen Kreis vorbehalten sind.


  Mir puren Neid zu unterstellen ist schon eine kleine Dreistigkeit und ich träume ganz sicher nicht von „möglichst vielen und tollen Gewässern“.
  Ich gehe vielleicht 4 oder 5 mal im Jahr mit Gastkarten angeln, daran würde sich mit oder ohne Regionalkarte garnichts ändern- für mehr hätte ich auch keine Zeit.



> Warum sollte der Verein die Jahrzehntelange Arbeit machen, um dann von Gastanglern überrannt zu werden?


  Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
  „Wahrscheinlich sehen einige hier auch die Gefahr, dass Gastangler in bestimmte Gewässer wie Kormoranschwärme einfallen.“

  Welche Belege hast du denn dafür das eine Regionalkarte automatisch zur Folge hätte, dass Gewässer überrannt werden?



> Warum sollten Vewreine die viel Geld in den Aufbau und die Pflege von Gewässern investiert haben das jetzt verschenken?
> 
> Das kann wohl niemand beantworten, ausser Leuten die es eben gerne geschenkt hätten ohne selber dafür eine Leistung oder Zahlung zu erbringen. Für mich falscher Grundgedanke, ich will mir das selber leisten und erwarte nicht, das mir alles geschenkt wird. Und genau darauf läuft dieser Wunsch hinaus. Andere sollen investieren und ich dann nur abschöpfen - das geht nicht.





> ...und meiner Meinung nach sind es gerade diejenigen Angler, welche sich NICHT über Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte z.B. in einem Verein oder einer Pachtgemeinschaft AKTIV, mit ARBEIT und FINANZIELLEN MITTELN eingebracht haben, die nun sowas wie eine "Regionalkarte" fordern!
> Sorry, aber vor das Vergnügen und den Erfolg hat der liebe Gott hierzulande nunmal die Arbeit gestellt.





> das Witzige ist, das diese Vögel gerade dann vermutlich kein Interesse mehr hätten, dort zu angeln!





> als Schmarotzer am Wasser ...


  Da wird man also von jemanden der reine „Wertschöpfung“ betreibt, über den „arbeitsfaulen Vogel“ bis zum „Schmarotzer“ hochstilisiert.
  Alles wegen des Vorschlags einer Regionalkarte? 



> Gastangler verzichten (führt nat. zu höheren Beiträgen für die  Mitglieder, aber das ist es wert, wenn es dem gemeinsamen Zweck  dient-->entspannt und ohne Regelbrecher angeln zu können!)


Gastangler als notorische "Regelbrecher" darzustellen ist auch nicht wirklich sachlich.

Überlegt doch bitte in Zukunft wie ihr euch ausdrückt  und ob ihr nicht  schon persönlich beleidigend werdet. 
Insofern möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle aus der Unterhaltung ausklinken.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



da Poser schrieb:


> Wer beschwert sich denn hier über „Bonzengewässer“?
> Du nimmst eine bestimmte Rahmenbedingung, die auf die wenigsten Gewässer zutrifft und versuchst daran einen Regelung für alle Gewässer zu begründen?
> ...versteh´ ich nicht...
> 
> ...


...das zeugt von großem Interesse an einer konstruktiven Diskussion! (...und darum geht es hier drin!) *grins*

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## DonTonno (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...das zeugt von großem Interesse an einer konstruktiven Diskussion! (...und darum geht es hier drin!) *grins*
> 
> Petri!
> 
> Ernie


 
#6 Stimmt! Bekommt nur nicht jeder gebacken auf www.angelboard.de


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Oft wird der Radikalismus Marxistischen Gedankenguts verkannt ...


----------



## ernie1973 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

...er meint wohl die Welt dreht sich um ihn, dabei halte ich aus o.g. Gründen nur nix von seiner Idee, weil sie ganz einfach hierzulande praktisch undurchführbar sein wird!

;O)

Ernie

PS: (Insider für Toni 1962):

Es lebe das Kapital!


----------



## Marco 82 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

@ Toni
@ Erni

Schöne Grüße aus dem "Radikal-Marxistischen Sachsen-Anhalt"

Hierzulande kann jeder Angler, sofern Dav Mitglied, einen Großteil der Gewässer beangeln, ohne extra Karten erwerben zu müssen.
Die Vereine, bzw. deren Mitglieder leisten auch ohne das sie Eigentümer von Gewässern sind ihre Aufbaustunden und Pflegemaßnahmen.
Außerdem ist hier jeder Angler herzlich willkommen, ganzgleich welchem Verein er angehört, das gilt insbesondere für Gastangler.

Ich kann natürlich nachvollziehen das historisch gewachsene Vereinsstruckturen nicht so ohne weiteres aufgegeben werden können,
aber das Maß aller Dinge sind sie nicht.
Das Angeln auch Spaß macht, ohne das man sich an seinem ganz privaten Elitegewässer gegen "feindliche" Gastangler abschottet, davon könnt ihr euch gerne selbst überzeugen.

Die Idee einer Regionalkarte, finde ich, ist durchaus praktikabel und führt keineswegs zu lehrgefischten, vermüllten Gewässern.

Gruß Marco 
P.S. bin weder radikal noch marxistich, aber trotzdem für eine Regionalkarte


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ich denke in Westdeutschland ist das wiklich ein gewachsenes Problem. Die Fisch und Jagrdrechte waren frueher dem Adel vorbehalten und jetzt gehoeren sie eben einigen Privatpersonen oder Vereinen. Die sind natuerlich gar nicht unbedingt dran interessiert das "Andere" in Ihren Gewaessern angeln, weil sie teilweise viel Geld und Arbeit reinstecken.

Hier in Ohio z.B. sind sehr viele Gewaesser staatlich bewirtschaftet. Soll heissen hier kuemmert sich das Dept. for nature and recreation um den Besatz usw. Hie kostet die Jahreskarte als Einheimischer $19 weil eben ein Teil auch ueber Steuern abgedeckt ist. Allerdings muss man auch sehen, das der ganze Staat Ohio gerade mal 200 Jahre alt ist. Das heisst hier gab es erst gar keine privaten Fischrechte.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Seefliege (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

|wavey: @ Toni_1962;

" ... Oft wird der Radikalismus Marxistischen Gedankenguts verkannt ..."

Der radikale Fundamentalismus der Vereins*taliban *wohl auch ... _*Achtung Ironie*_: Den schwarzen Turban habt ihr Euch schon selbst aufgesetzt ... |rolleyes Rein geografisch gesehen handelt es sich nur um ein Problem der alten BL. Politisch betrachtet ergibt sich aus dieser Sichtweise ein gesamtdeutsches Problem ... die Mauer in den Köpfen. #q

" ... Es lebe das Kapital!..."

Laut GG sind Enteignungen gegen Entschädigung möglich ... Und zwar wenn das öffentliche Gesamtinteresse die Interessen Einzelner oder Weniger überlagert. Meist erfolgt diese Entschädigung durch eine finanzielle Regulierung. Also gebt doch für Eure tollen Fischwasser entsprechend teure Zusatzscheine aus und lasst Euch diese schön bezahlen. das Prinzip der Erweiterungskarten ist gerade hier in der Gegend sehr verbreitet. Man kauft eine Grundkarte und bei Bedarf für jedes Gewässer Erweiterungen zu. #6 Aber auch bei uns gibt es Gewässer, wo man nur Angeln kann, wenn man Mitglied in einem bestimmten Verein ist, oder sündhafte teure Kartenpreise zahlt. Ich finde das schon i.O., es sollte nur nicht der Normalfall sein ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Marco 82 schrieb:


> @ Toni
> @ Erni
> 
> 
> ...



Marco #h,

es geht weniger um historisch gewachsene Vereinsstrukturen als eher um Rechtsstrukturen, also hier um althergebrachte Eigentumsverhältnisse , sprich Grundbuch eingetragener  privater Fischereirechte.

Dieses Sytem ist nur zu lösen über
1. Ankauf der Fischereirechte durch einen Verband
2. Enteignung


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

#h@Miepol

Enteignung:

Die Ausübung eines Hobbys, das zudem in Teilen der Bevölkerung angezweifelt wird, als "gesamtöffentliches Interesse" hinzustellen, kann auch nur aus reinster Anglersicht kommen. 

alte BL:

Natürlich ist es ein Problem vornehmlich der alten BL.
Da ist eben die althergebrachte Rechtsstruktur des privaten Eigentums an Fischereirechten.

Tendenz:

Aber was sich derzeit in Brandenburg und auch in Meck. Vorp. tut mit den Fischereibetrieben/Fischereimeistereien, ist auch ärgerlich ... derzeit erlebe ich persönlich erstaunliches ...


----------



## Blauzahn (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

 @ Miepol

Volkseigentum um es verpöhnt auszudrücken,
oder ein Weg, in der Gemeinschaft, das einzig sinnvolle für die Angler zu tun.
Das setzt aber Einigkeit, 
das Aufgeben von Besitztümern,
sowie ein Umdenken von  erlerntem bzw. anerzogenem Verständnis von Recht und Eigentum voraus.

Eigentum ist ein hohes Gut für den Einzelnen, bedeutet aber auch Pflichten, welche sehr oft auch mit erhöhtem finanziellem Aufwand verbunden sind. Das gilt besonders bei Angelgewässern eines Vereins, welcher, durch den Erwartungsdruck der (teuer)zahlenden Mitglieder, gleich mehrfach in Zwang gerät.
Fischbesatz, Gewässerpflege, Naturschutz... und das auf ein paar Kilometer Flußlauf oder an drei Seen, mit unterschiedlichem Budget und der Vereinsbrille auf der Nase.
Jedem (Vereinsmitglied) Recht getan, ist eine Kunst die keiner kann.
Die Erwartungen des "Nutzenden", von mir aus auch Vereinsmitglied, sind zwar sehr verschieden, jedoch unterm Strich läuft es auf für alle auf irgendein meßbares Ergebnis hinaus.
Der eine zählt  Fisch in Kilogramm, ein anderer möchte einen sauberen Angelplatz, der nächste möchte einfach die Ruhe, die Natur  genießen. Materielle und ideelle Werte die nur sehr schwer unter einen Hut zu bringen sind, wenn in jedem Dorf ein Teich nem anderen gehört.

Warum ist unser "Volkeigentum" besser?

Weil eine starke Gemeinschaft,  mit z.B. im Regierungsbezirk Chemnitz 11.000 zahlenden Mitgliedern, die Kraft und auch die finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung hat, einen Mittelweg zu gehen, welcher ein erheblich größeres Gewässerangebot bei annehmbaren Jahreskartenpreisen ermöglicht.
Mag man darüber denken wie man will, der Weg ist klar und die Devise lautet Eingigkeit.
Nur in der Gemeinschaft erreicht man diese Rahmenbedingungen, besonders bei den z.Zt. laufenden Gesprächen zwischen VDSF und DAV sollte hierauf geachtet werden.

René

@TE
Ja... ich bin gern ein Vereinsmeier  :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole.

Bitte ganz einfach mal die Topografie verschiedener Landesteile beachten.

In meinem näheren Umkreis gibt es 

- den Rhein
- 5 oder 6 vollkommen überfischte Tageskartengewässer a´la größere Badewanne sowie Badeseen mit entsprechendem Zulauf von Erholungssuchenden.
- ca. 10 absolute Top Gewässer ( kleinere Flußläufe und ein paar 2-3ha große Teiche und Baggerseen ) mit Horrenden Beiträgen und jahrelangen Wartelisten.
- an jeder Ecke ein Forellenpuff

Dem Gegenüber stehen ichweißnichtwieviele Angler. Alle per Tageskarte zugänglichen Gewässer und die Forellenpuffs sind extrem von Anglern frequentiert. Selbst am Rhein steht auf fast jeder Buhne ein Angler.

Jetzt schmeißen wir das alles mal in einen Topf. Prima.
Wo werden wohl 90 % der Angler zuerst hingehen ? 
Richtig, an die wenigen Top Gewässer. 
Es dauert keinen Monat und diese Gewässer sind genauso überlaufen wie die anderen. 

Wer hat was davon ? Keiner.

Ergo macht eine Regionalkarte nur da Sinn, wo die Summe der Gewässer die gesamte Masse der Angler verkraftet.


----------



## Anglerkatz (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. Sicher gibt es Vereine, in denen gutes  Klima herrscht und die "Vereinsmeierei" sich in Grenzen hält. Und es  besteht genauso die Möglichkeit, dass mit Regionalkarten Schindluder mit  den guten Gewässern getrieben werden könnte. Schliesslich war alles mal  so lange erlaubt, bis es jemand übertrieben hat. So entstehen die  vielen lästigen Verbote an den Gewässern. 

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Angelvereinen waren bislang leider wenig positiv. Völlig überteuerte Beiträge, alles überreglementiert und permanente (ziemlich lästige) Überwachung am Gewässer durch die vereinsinternen Platzhirsche. 

Nun bin ich zufällig kürzlich umgezogen und hier in Bayern ist es tatsächlich noch verrückter.

Keine Gastkarten für ortsansässige Angler. Mir bleibt die Wahl zwischen drei Vereinen, die sich ein Gewässer (Fluss) und einige kleine Seen / Teiche teilen. Im Schnitt 300,- Jahresbeitrag und dann immernoch Angelkarten kaufen für 6,- statt 10,- pro Angeltag. Und auf den Rabatt von 4,- für Vereinsmitglieder sind sie auch noch stolz. 
Für ortsansässige Nichtmitglieder gilt: Angeln verboten oder 30km in den nächsten Landkreis fahren, dort darf man wieder Gastkarten für 11,- pro Tag erwerben. 
Man wird also quasi in einen der Vereine gezwungen und zur Kasse gebeten, auch wenn man nur 5x im Jahr angeln gehen möchte. Und das sollte schliesslich auch nicht Sinn und Zweck des ganzen sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

...vermutlich müßte man erst Westdeutschland zwangsenteignen, danach gut 40 Jahre einmauern und dann wieder bei "0" anfangen, damit so etwas klappen kann!

Anders kann man die hier verfestigten Strukturen in Sachen Fischereirecht nicht überwinden!

Da das hoffentlich nicht passieren wird, denke ich, dass alles so bleibt, wie es ist. (abgesehen davon hätte ich auch keine Lust, 10 Jahre auf ein Plastikauto zu warten!).

Wenn VDSF & DAV sich zusammentun sollten, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass einige Sachen besser laufen, aber den Konsens sehe ich auch noch nicht kommen!

Also - es wird wohl doch eher eine theoretische Idee bleiben!


Ernie


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...vermutlich müßte man erst Westdeutschland zwangsenteignen, danach gut 40 Jahre einmauern und dann wieder bei "0" anfangen, damit so etwas klappen kann!
> 
> Anders kann man die hier verfestigten Strukturen in Sachen Fischereirecht nicht überwinden!
> 
> ...



ernie das war kein plastik das war pappe|supergri|supergri|supergri

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

@ Ernie,

eine Abwandlung/ Verschärfung meiner vorherigen These:

Der Radikalismus Marxistischen Gedankenguts wird oft unterschätzt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Von mir aus könnte der Umstand, dass Fließwasserstrecken einer Einzelperson quasi von Geburt an "gehören" können, sofort und gerne geändert werden. Die Fischereirechtsinhaber mögen das vielleicht anders sehen, aber ein solches Relikt aus dem Mittelalter, man stelle sich das mal vor - einen Fluss quasi zu "besitzen" - in der heutigen Zeit? Ich weiß ja nicht. Felder und Wälder als Eigentum zu haben, lasse ich mir gerade noch eingehen (aber auch da wirds irgendwie schon grenzwertig), aber einen Fluss? Ich meine, wenn jemand sich in seinen Garten einen Teich gräbt, o.k., dann soll er den auch besitzen, aber ein Fischereirecht?

Mir wurscht, ob ich da marxistisches oder anderes -istisches Gedankengut vertrete, aber der ganze Besitzstandsklüngel passt nicht mehr in die Zeit. Man könnte ja auch die Ostsee in Fischereirechtsparzellen teilen, so 200 x 200 m, abgetrennt durch Gartenzäune...

Die Frage ist für mich nur, ob ein großer starrer Verband in der Lage ist, vom kleinen Bach bis zum Strom alles adäquat zu bewirtschaften. Da habe ich meine Zweifel, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Lustig ist das man anhand der Postings hier recht genau zuordnen kann wer wo wohnt/in welchem System aufgewachsen ist...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Lustig ist das man anhand der Postings hier recht genau zuordnen kann wer wo wohnt/in welchem System aufgewachsen ist...



Das ist es in der Tat  


... ein Rechtsstaat definiert sich auch darin, dass man einen grundlegenden/grundgesetzliche Rechtsanspruch auf sein Eigentum hat ...


also lassen sich mit gesamtgesellschaftlichen Interesse am Angeln Enteignungen genauso wenig fordern wie auch den Vorwurf rechtfertigen, man wolle Kapital aus Wertzuwachs in seinem Hobby Angeln  pflegen ...

es ist in der Tat, einfach zu sehen, wer wo noch aufgewachsen ist und welches Gedankengut gesellschaftspolitisch dann vorherrscht #h

"Lustig" ist es aber gesellschaftspolitisch nicht ... eher bedenklich, da doch die Prioritäten (siehe vorherige Posting mancher) in der Gesellschaft etwas verwässern  ...


----------



## ernie1973 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Hm - ich denke, dass es darauf hinausläuft, dass es für jemand einfach ist, nach "fairer Verteilung" zu rufen, wenn er persönlich dabei nix zu verlieren hat und somit davon lediglich profitiert.

Wenn aber jemand bereits etwas zu verlieren hat, dann wird er nur selten nach "fairer Verteilung" rufen.

Ich kenne auch keinen Millionär, der sich aktiv für die Umverteilung des Geldes einsetzt - jedoch kenne ich viele "Normalos" die sich über die Verteilung des Geldes in unserem Land aufregen.

...wenn die mal zum Millionär würden, dann behaupte ich mal ganz frech, dass sich ihr Engagement für eine gerechtere Verteilung des Geldes auch erledigt hätte!

;O)

Das kann man auf´s angeln wohl teilweise übetragen - wer nur gewinnen kann, der schreit laut nach Veränderung - wer allerdings etwas zu verlieren hat, der wird dagegen sein.

...ziemlich easy, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ernie

PS:

@Antonio:

....na, auf ein Auto aus Pappe würde ich nat. sofort solange warten! *smile*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

@Ernie:

Genau so ist es - etwas zu fordern ist immer leicht, selber was abgeben machen aber echt nur wenige. In gewissen Grenzen ist das ja auch immer alles kein Problem, aber leider gibt es da eben oft auch negative Erfahrungen mit kleinen Fingen und ganzen Händen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Jetzt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Eine überregionale Verwaltung aller Gewässer wäre grundsätzlich keine schlechte Sache. Vorausgesetzt diese werden dann auch fachkundig verwaltet, was insbesondere für den Besatz gilt. 

Lassen wir die topografischen Probleme mal ganz außer acht, so haben wir es in den neuen Bundesländern mit gewachsenen Strukturen zu tun, die alles andere als schlecht sind. 

So wie in den alten Bundesländern eine Abneigung gegen eine überregionale Verwaltung der Gewässer herrscht ( die ziemlich sicher unbegründet ist ) , so herrscht in den neuen Bundesländern die Abneigung vor der privatisierung der Gewässer ( was wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist ). 

Beides ist absolut verständlich und nachvollziehbar. 

Und nur weil wir in den alten Bundesländern mit dem Übel der privaten Besitzrechte für die Fischerei seit Generationen belastet sind, und eine gesamthafte Verwaltung aus organisatorischen und topografischen Gründen ein Disaster wäre ( zumindest in den ersten 20 Jahren ) , so ist der Vorteil der Handhabung in den neuen Ländern nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

Ein öffentlichs Interesse für Enteignungen ist im übrigen schon alleine durch die teils katastrophalen Mißstände bei der Besatzpolitik in fast allen Gewässern gegeben. 

Jedenfalls in meinen Augen wesentlich stärker, als so manche ( nicht alle ) Enteignung von Grund und Boden aus sog. Interesse der Allgemeinheit im Fall von Gewerbegebieten, Eisenbahn und Straßentrassen. 

Ergo ist es keine Frage der Ideologie, sondern ganz einfach der Machbarkeit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ralf

die Machbarkeit ist der Engpass ...
darum ging es ertsmals wertfrei ...

mangelnde Einsicht oder Einsichtswillen aber gepaart mit gewissen Wortschatz ist aber Ideologie;
Ideologie aber widerum verbietet Diskussion, denn in dieser könnte man sich bewegen müssen ...

alle dieses Verhalten im Muster kann man hier deutlich nachlesen ...


----------



## olaf70 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, daß ein Gewässer zu besitzen nicht nur mit Rechten sondern auch mit Pflichten(auch finanziell) verbunden ist. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß der Verkauf von ein paar Tageskarten einen reellen Gewinn abwirft. Ich wohne allerdings auch in einem eher ländlich geprägtem Landstrich. In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich zwei "Gewässerbesitzer", beide sind ganz normale Arbeitnehmer und investieren viel Zeit und Arbeit in ihr Hobby. Wer soll denn bei einer Übertragung in "Volkseigentum" diesen Aufwand tragen? Am Ende doch wahrscheinlich der Steuerzahler.


----------



## Frankenfischer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Obacht ! Der Besitz des Fischereirechts in einem Gewässer ist nicht gleich der Besitz des Grundstücks.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Obacht ! Der Besitz des Fischereirechts in einem Gewässer ist nicht gleich der Besitz des Grundstücks.



Das Fischereirecht ist im Grundbuch verbrieft und gilt als Eigentum an dem Fischereirecht.
Das Grundstück ist damit nicht gekoppelt.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Fischereirecht ist im Grundbuch verbrieft und gilt als Eigentum an dem Fischereirecht.
> Das Grundstück ist damit nicht gekoppelt.


Das Fischereirecht steht nicht im Grundbuch als eigenes Recht. Grundsätzlich folgt das Fischereirecht aber dem Eigentum am Grundstück! Das Eigentumsrecht ergibt sich aus dem Grundbuch.

Das Fischereirecht kann gesondert verpachtet werden. Ebenso kann das auf dem Grundstück liegende Fortrecht und Jagdrecht jeweils an unterschiedliche Rechtspersonen verpachtet werden. Eigentümer, Fischereirechtsinhaber, Jagdrechtsinhaber und Forstrechtsinhaber können also 4 unterschiedliche Personen sein.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Das Fischereirecht steht nicht im Grundbuch als eigenes Recht. Grundsätzlich folgt das Fischereirecht aber dem Eigentum am Grundstück! Das Eigentumsrecht ergibt sich aus dem Grundbuch.
> 
> Das Fischereirecht kann gesondert verpachtet werden. Ebenso kann das auf dem Grundstück liegende Fortrecht und Jagdrecht jeweils an unterschiedliche Rechtspersonen verpachtet werden. Eigentümer, Fischereirechtsinhaber, Jagdrechtsinhaber und Forstrechtsinhaber können also 4 unterschiedliche Personen sein.



nicht in jedem fall.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Nochmal was zum radikalen marxistischen Gedankengut.... |supergri

Wenn ein Verein kein Gewässer hat, ja was macht er dann?
Genau, er pachtet es und zahlt dem Eigentümer dafür Geld.
Niemand redet von Enteignung, schwachsinnige Vorstellung einiger hier und dieses begründet mit dem unterschiedlichen Verständnis von Recht und Eigentum durch Teilung Deutschlands.   #q
Die wenigsten Gewässer aus dem Gewässerfond z.B. in Sachsen sind Eigentum, sie werden gepachtet, ja und der Eigentümer bekommt Geld, manchmal sogar viel Geld.

Also kommt bitte zu einer sachlichen Diskussion zurück, diesen Käse muß man nicht weiter ausbreiten.

Ralle hat es schon in Ansätzen erwähnt wie das System funktionieren kann, bzw. bei uns funktioniert. 
Nur in der Gemeinschaft, mit einer starken Interessenvertretung und ausreichendem finanziellen Hintergrund kann man eine Zerschlagung der Kleinstaaterei erreichen, welche zu einem größeren Gewässerangebot bei noch bezahlbaren Preisen führt.
Auch der Einwand, das verschiedene gute Gewässer dann alsbald leergefischt würden zählt nicht, da man hier durch Fangebgrenzungen, Fangverbote sowie veränderte Mindestmaße gegensteuern kann.
Nachhaltig wäre dann auch eine Kontrolle organisiert, welche einheitlich und mit entsprechender Manpower *regelmäßig* nach den Regeln des "Großvereins" kontrolliert. Vielleicht sogar mehr kontrolliert als es bisher der Fall ist.
Fischbesatz kann von *Fachleuten* in Gremien gesteuert werden, da hierfür, wie auch für den Besatz genug Geld vorhanden wäre und nicht wie jetzt (tlw. auch noch bei uns) jeder nach seinem Gusto besetzt und so Gewässer tlw. zerstört werden.
Die Jugendförderung würde auf breite Füße gestellt und somit auch für den Anglernachwuchs gesorgt.
Ich könnte noch weitere Beispiele anführen,
aber das spare ich mir.... sonst kommt wieder jemand mit Marxismus daher |rolleyes

Mahlzeit!
René


----------



## padotcom (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum radikalen marxistischen Gedankengut.... |supergri
> 
> Wenn ein Verein kein Gewässer hat, ja was macht er dann?
> Genau, er pachtet es und zahlt dem Eigentümer dafür Geld.
> ...



Top ausgeführt! Genau so sollte es sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Das Fischereirecht steht nicht im Grundbuch als eigenes Recht. Grundsätzlich folgt das Fischereirecht aber dem Eigentum am Grundstück! Das Eigentumsrecht ergibt sich aus dem Grundbuch.




Schlichtweg: so dargestellt falsch!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum radikalen marxistischen Gedankengut.... |supergri
> 
> ...
> Ich könnte noch weitere Beispiele anführen,
> ...



René,

führe die Argumente weiter an, denn sie sind interessant.

Mein Gedanke an das radikale marxistische Gedankengut kam, aber das sollte der geneigte und interessierte Leser gleich zumindest aber schon bemerkt haben, galt dem, der, sich Argumenten verschlossen, von Enteignung, Kapital, Mehrwert sprach und dann aus der Diskussion ausstieg ...

Aber wer sich aus dem speziellen Fall eine grundsätzliche These des Sachverhaltes konstruiert, mag es tun ... vll. denkt er ja tatsächlich dann auch so und fühlt sich nun angesprochen


----------



## ernie1973 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum radikalen marxistischen Gedankengut.... |supergri
> 
> Wenn ein Verein kein Gewässer hat, ja was macht er dann?
> Genau, er pachtet es und zahlt dem Eigentümer dafür Geld.
> ...


 
Verpachtung setzt aber Freiwilligkeit bzw. eine entsprechende Motivation voraus - und warum sollten die jetzigen Pächter und Fischereirechtsinhaber einiger tollen Gewässer überhaupt ein Interesse an solch´ einem Gewässerfond haben???

Den Gewässerfond wollen in aller Regel nur diejenigen, die jetzt gerade außen vor bleiben.

Darum dreht sich alles in meinen Beiträgen hier - es wird nicht gelingen (ohne Zwang) diejenigen zur Teilnahme zu bewegen, die jetzt schon mehr als glücklich und zufrieden sind. (in der Regel haben die auch keine fiskalischen Interessen, so dass sie vermutlich auch nicht mit realistisch bezahlbaren Summen zur Teilnahme zu bewegen wären!).

In Ostdeutschland hingegen war es möglich, die Einrichtung & Aufteilung der Gewässerfonds in einem echt beneidenswerten System durchzuführen, aber nur, weil nach dem 2. Weltkrieg quasi "mit der Sense" private Fischereirechte und Eigentum mal eben der Staatsgewalt unterworfen wurden bzw. zu "Volkseigentum" wurden.(obwohl da mittlerweile vom Bund auch mancher See privat "verhökert" wird - aber dazu gibt es schon einen Thread!).

Das war im Westen anders - und keiner, der ein exklusives Gewässer in Ruhe allein befischt hat eine Motivation, "sein" Gewässer zu teilen - warum auch?

Also - ohne Zwang wird es im Westen aufgrund der vorhandenen (rechtlichen) Strukturen lediglich eine nette Idee bleiben.

Allerhöchstens könnte ich mir vorstellen, da nach und nach eine Mehrzahl von Gewässern dazugepachtet wird, um so langsam einen solchen Fond aufzubauen.

Dafür sollten sich aber zunächst mal VDSF & DAV einig werden oder fusionieren.

Ernie

PS:

Mit Ausdrücken wie "schwachsinniger Vorstellung" wäre ich vorsichtig, wenn die angesprochenen Beiträge die gerade für uns alle geltende Rechtsordnung wiedergeben.
Da keine freiwillige Aufgabe der West-Pächter zu erwarten ist, wird es ohne Zwang nicht gehen.
Für solch´ einen Zwang fehlen aber beim Angeln die rechtlichen & tatsächlichen Voraussetzungen, anders als z.B. bei der Energiegewinnung durch Braunkohle (wo teilweise ganze Dörfer für das Allgemeinwohl ohne oder sogar gegen den Willen der Eigentümer umgesiedelt werden.).

Der Fachbegriff für einen solchen Zwang wäre Enteignung oder enteignungsgleicher Eingriff.

Also nicht schwachsinnig, sondern eher fachlich untermauert und unter Verwendung der korrekten Terminologie dargestellt.

Als Jurist beantworte ich Dir auch gerne tiefergehende rechtliche Fragen per PN, aber weil Du unser Recht nicht kennst, oder nicht verstehst, solltest Du zurückhaltend mit Wörtern wie "schwachsinnig" umgehen.
Es mag ja nicht alles toll sein, was bei uns so Gesetz ist, aber Du machst es Dir da etwas zu einfach *und wirst beleidigend, was ich völlig inadäquat finde*.

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ernie ..#h

locker sehen,

die Diskussion befindet sich doch schon weit drinnen in ideologischer Weltanschauung und weit weg von unseren sachlichen und wertfreien Argumenten ...
und da wir wissen, wie sich Ideologie äußert ... können wir uns getrost zurücklehen und dem Automatismus von Ideologie entspannt folgen, anderes ist denn nicht möglich ...

...

ich schwäche meine Aussage "Radikalismus des Marxistischen Gedankenguts" in "systemimmanent" ab


----------



## ernie1973 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ich seh´ das schon locker und warte auf überzeugende Argumente - aber stattdessen werden Aussagen als "schwachsinnig" tituliert, was weder meinem Niveau entspricht, noch dem Niveau dieser bisher ganz sachlichen Diskussion gerecht wird.

Meine einzige Frage, die den Kern des Problems hier im Westen verdeutlicht läßt sich übrigens wie folgt zusammenfassen:

"Warum sollten Fischereirechtsinhaber überdurchschnittlich attraktiver Angelgewässer, die mit der bestehenden Situation hochzufrieden sind, freiwillig an einem Gewässerfond mitwirken, oder ihre Rechte mit anderen teilen???"

...und das ist des Pudel´s Kern!

Ernie


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schlichtweg: so dargestellt falsch!


 Dann lass uns doch an deinem Wissen teilhaben.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich seh´ das schon locker und warte auf überzeugende Argumente - aber stattdessen werden Aussagen als "schwachsinnig" tituliert, was weder meinem Niveau entspricht, noch dem Niveau dieser bisher ganz sachlichen Diskussion gerecht wird.
> 
> Meine einzige Frage, die den Kern des Problems hier im Westen verdeutlicht läßt sich übrigens wie folgt zusammenfassen:
> 
> ...



ganz so abwegig sehe ich das nicht.
warum sollten nicht mehrere mit qualitativ gleichwertigen gewässern zusammenarbeiten können.
natürlich muß es dann dafür klare regeln geben und es darf nicht nur nehmer geben, alles eben auf gleichberechtigter basis der daran teilnehmenden.
wir haben hier son ähnliches system das funktioniert einwandfrei.
dies geschieht aber auf freiwilliger basis und hat nichts mit irgendwelchen enteignungen zu tun, enteignungen und son quatsch würden auch nicht funktionieren.
und richtig in d wirds auf grund der rechtslage nicht möglich sein, einen entsprechend bundesweiten fond zu bewerkstelligen.
aber wenn sich mehrere vereine oder fischereirechtsinhaber einig sind und hier in irgend einer form zusammenfinden warum nicht.
dies hat auch vorteile für die einzelnen.

antonio


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Mit „so dargestellt falsch“, „Unfug“ oder ähnlichen Bemerkungen kann ich nichts anfangen. Wer meint etwas besser zu wissen, kann die anderen an seinem Wissen gerne teilhaben lassen. Unflätige Bemerkungen führen die Diskussion nicht weiter.

Zunächst muss man zwischen Still-, Privat- und Fließgewässern unterscheiden (jedenfalls in NRW) Fließgewässer über einem ½ ha werden grundsätzlich durch eine Fischereigenossenschaft bewirtschaftet. Hier ließe sich ggf. so etwas wie ein Gewässerfond errichten, wenn man die Genossenschaften unterschiedlicher Gewässer zusammenführen würde. 

Stillgewässer und Privatgewässer (=Fließgewässer kleiner ½ ha) sind oft in privater Hand. Für die Pachtverträge gilt hier der freie Markt. Da es in NRW weniger Gewässerverpächter als potenzielle Pächter gibt, sind die Pachtpreise nicht selten exorbitant hoch. Und zwar so hoch, dass die Gewässer durch einen gewerblichen Fischwirt gar nicht rentabel bewirtschaftet werden könnten. In NRW würden alle Bemühungen solche Gewässer in einem Fond einzubinden an den Kosten scheitern. Zudem gelten Pachtverträge u. U. nur 12 Jahre. Was sollte den Verpächter daran hindern, nach 12 Jahren anderweitig zu verpachten. 

In der DDR gab es aufgrund der politischen Gegebenheiten eine günstige Gelegenheit einen Gewässerfond mit staatlicher zu gründen. Ein solcher Gewässerfond entsprach eben dem sozialistischen Weltbild mehr, als Gewässer in privaten Händen zu lassen. Für die Angler hatte das Ganze etwas Gutes. Deshalb sind aber nicht alle Angler in Mitteldeutschland gleich Sozialisten. Ob sich im Westen so ein Gewässerfon errichten lässt, ist aufgrund der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen eher fraglich.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

KoljaK
Wodurch ist in NRW geregelt, dass Fließgewässer über 1/2 ha grundsätzlich von Fischereigenossenschaften bewirtschaftet werden?
Gruß A.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> KoljaK
> Wodurch ist in NRW geregelt, dass Fließgewässer über 1/2 ha grundsätzlich von Fischereigenossenschaften bewirtschaftet werden?
> Gruß A.


 Dies ergibt sich aus §§ 21ff LFischG NRW.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch an deinem Wissen teilhaben.



fischereirechte können ne komplizierte sache sein und auch noch von bl zu bl verschieden.
bei uns (thüringen) gibt es zum beispiel fischererechte die an das eigentum gekoppelt sind, dann gibt es selbstständige fischereirechte, diese sind im fischbuch eingetragen und hier muß ich nicht grundeigentümer sein.
die zwei sachen nur mal als beispiel.
es gibt dann aber noch weitere varianten, ich hab aber kein jura studiert.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

@ Antonio:

Deine Idee gefällt mir gut - aber die bedingt zumindest gleichwertige Angelgewässer und eine gewisse räumliche Nähe, um eine Interessengemeinschaft zu gründen und somit mehr schöne Gewässer beangeln zu können.

Meist rufen aber diejenigen nach "mehr und tolleren" Gewässern, die als Gegenleistung nix zu bieten haben --> und das klappt eben in der Praxis nicht!

Einen Zusammenschluß von Fischereirechtsinhabern etwa "gleichwertiger" Gewässer also auf "Augenhöhe"finde ich als Idee großartig und halte es auch für durchführbar!

Das ist dann nur noch ein organisatorisches und kommunikatives Problem!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Antonio:
> 
> Deine Idee gefällt mir gut - aber die bedingt zumindest gleichwertige Angelgewässer und eine gewisse räumliche Nähe, um eine Interessengemeinschaft zu gründen und somit mehr schöne Gewässer beangeln zu können.
> 
> ...



jo das ist ne prima sache, wie gesagt wir haben sowas hier und sogar diesbezüglich ne partnerschaft mit anderen bl also auch bundeslandübergreifend möglich.
man muß nur wollen.

antonio


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Bei uns gibt es auch "Austauschkarten" für die Gewässer anderer Vereine. Die kann man beim Gewässerwart holen, sind maximal 3 Stück die leihweise für jeweils einen Tag abgegeben werden.

Allerdings klappt das auch nur solange sich alle an die Spielregeln halten, sonst ist so eine freiwillige Sache auch schnell wieder vorbei. So gesehen als hier plötzlich Karpfen "umgesetzt" wurden... Zwischen den beiden betroffenen Vereinen gibt es jetzt keinen Austausch mehr...


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



antonio schrieb:


> fischereirechte können ne komplizierte sache sein und auch noch von bl zu bl verschieden.
> bei uns (thüringen) gibt es zum beispiel fischererechte die an das eigentum gekoppelt sind, dann gibt es selbstständige fischereirechte, diese sind im fischbuch eingetragen und hier muß ich nicht grundeigentümer sein.
> die zwei sachen nur mal als beispiel.
> es gibt dann aber noch weitere varianten, ich hab aber kein jura studiert.
> ...


Weil es Ausnahmen gibt habe ich auch die Formulierung "grundsätzlich" benutzt. Dies impliziert, dass es Ausnahmen gibt. Die selbstständigen Fischereirechte gibt es, sie sind aber eine Ausnahme. In der Regel folgt das Fischereirecht dem Eigentumsrecht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Dies ergibt sich aus §§ 21ff LFischG NRW.




Jo, das stimm. Allerdings ist das nicht das Papier wert auf dem es gedruckt ist. Jedenfalls wenn es um die Hege geht.

Und es hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit einer überregionalen Angelerlaubnis zu tun. Diesbezüglich wird nur geregelt, wieviele Angelerlaubnisscheine ausgestellt werden müssen.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Weil es Ausnahmen gibt habe ich auch die Formulierung "grundsätzlich" benutzt. Dies impliziert, dass es Ausnahmen gibt. Die selbstständigen Fischereirechte gibt es, sie sind aber eine Ausnahme. In der Regel folgt das Fischereirecht dem Eigentumsrecht.



dann gibts hier aber viele ausnahmen.
in einem gebe ich dir recht viele fischereirechte sind ans eigentum gekoppelt aber das andere sind nicht nur ausnahmen.

antonio


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



antonio schrieb:


> dann gibts hier aber viele ausnahmen.
> in einem gebe ich dir recht viele fischereirechte sind ans eigentum gekoppelt aber das andere sind nicht nur ausnahmen.
> 
> antonio


In den neuen Bundesländern mag es aufgrund der sozialistischen Vergangenheit viele Ausnahmen geben. In den alten Bundesländern bleibt es bei der Regel.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und es hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit einer überregionalen Angelerlaubnis zu tun.


Habe ich auch nie behauptet.


----------



## gründler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Klappt hier seit Jahren,eine IG mit mehreren Vereinen glaube es sind ca.30 Vereine(müste ich nachgucken),jeder Verein stellt gewisse Gewässer/Abschnitte/Fluß/Kanal für alle IG Mitglieder.Das ganze läuft seit etlichen Jahren sehr Harmonisch.So kann jedes IG Mitglied bei jedem Verein gewisse Wasser beangeln. 
Das ganze spielt sogar im Westen man staune waaaa ^^Und ohne extra Kosten,bin ich in einem dieser Vereine der der IG angehört ist die IG mit im Jahresbeitrag,wir haben das vor ca 15 Jahren eingeführt und alle Nachbarvereine an einem Tisch gehohlt und dann wurde Verhandelt.....danach kam die IG raus.
#h


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Zitat Ralle:
"Jo, das stimm. Allerdings ist das nicht das Papier wert auf dem es gedruckt ist. Jedenfalls wenn es um die Hege geht."

Unter Umständen liegt aber doch genau hier die Ansatzmöglichkeit für einen funktionierenden  Verein/ Verband? 
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



gründler schrieb:


> Klappt hier seit Jahren,eine IG mit mehreren Vereinen glaube es sind ca.30 Vereine(müste ich nachgucken),jeder Verein stellt gewisse Gewässer/Abschnitte/Fluß/Kanal für alle IG Mitglieder.Das ganze läuft seit etlichen Jahren sehr Harmonisch.So kann jedes IG Mitglied bei jedem Verein gewisse Wasser beangeln.
> Das ganze spielt sogar im Westen man staune waaaa ^^
> #h



warum soll das nicht gehen kommt nur auf die vereine an, wie sie miteinander umgehen.egal ob süden oder norden.
was man auch nicht vernachlässigen sollte ist, daß bei einer solchen interessengemeinschaft einem der besatz günstiger kommt, da ja ganz andere mengen geordert werden können und dementsprechende preise erziehlt werden können.
man muß nur mal n bischen über den tellerrand schauen dann klappt das auch.

antonio


----------



## gründler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Die Vereine arbeiten was die IG betrifft eng zusammen,was die eigene Vereinsmeierei betrifft geht jeder sein weg.
Wollte nur zeigen das es das schon seit Jahren gibt,man muss nur mal nicht Sturrkopf sein und mit allen an ein Tisch Vernünftig Verhandeln,dann ist vieles möglich.Ach ja und so eine IG stärkt natürlich das Anliegen der Vereine.
#h


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Vereine arbeiten was die IG betrifft eng zusammen,was die eigene Vereinsmeierei betrifft geht jeder sein weg.
> Wollte nur zeigen das es das schon seit Jahren gibt,man muss nur mal nicht Sturrkopf sein und mit allen an ein Tisch Vernünftig Verhandeln,dann ist vieles möglich.Ach ja und so eine IG stärkt natürlich das Anliegen der Vereine.
> #h




#6#6

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Als Jurist beantworte ich Dir auch gerne tiefergehende rechtliche Fragen per PN, aber weil Du unser Recht nicht kennst, oder nicht verstehst, solltest Du zurückhaltend mit Wörtern wie "schwachsinnig" umgehen.
> Es mag ja nicht alles toll sein, was bei uns so Gesetz ist, aber Du machst es Dir da etwas zu einfach *und wirst beleidigend, was ich völlig inadäquat finde*.
> 
> LG,
> ...



Hallo Ernie,
sollte ich mich jetzt, in dem Wissen, das Du Jurist bist entschuldigen?
Nein, das tue ich nicht.
Ich entschuldige mich aus der Einsicht einer etwas zu übermotivierten Antwort und hoffe das die Angelegenheit in Bezug der beleidigenden Wortwahl erledigt ist.

Zur Thematik selbst folgendes:
Unbestritten ist die Rechtslage so wie Du sie beschreibst, im Normalfall wird deshalb kein Verein, welcher im Besitz eines guten Gewässers ist, anstalten machen in die Richtung "großer Gewässerfonds" zu denken.
Auch fordert dieses niemand von Euch, bzw. von den Besitzern solcher Sahnestückchen, es geht darum, aufzuzeigen wie es funktionieren kann. Das setzt Einsicht und Vertrauen voraus. 
Ich fordere auch nicht das Recht an einem guten Gewässer, eben diesen Sahnestücken der  Vereine angeln zu dürfen, dafür funktioniert das System bei uns zu gut  
Ich fordere ein Nachdenken, bzw. ein Umdenken auf dem Weg in die Gemeinschaft.
Du fandest die Idee von antonio  gut, Interessengemeinschaften zu gründen, in denen sich Vereine auf Augenhöhe begegnen und gemeinsam die Zukunft angehen. Dies ist der Weg, der in den alten BL am wahrscheinlichsten ist und im Kleinen wiederum nichts anderes, wie die Strukturen in den Ostverbänden.
Dies sicherlich mit anderem geschichtlichen Hintergrund, aber der Sache dienlich und zielführend.

Somit würde ein geeinter Verband (West wie Ost) in Regionen (Mitgliederzahl = Wähler) gelangen, welche manche Partei zittern liesse..
Selbst in Brüssel würde man verschiedene Dinge leichter durchsetzen können, spontan fällt mir das Kormoranmanagement ein.
Das ist aber nur eine Fiktion und wird wohl so nicht kommen, da zu viele Gesetze, Interessen und kleinkariertes Denken (bitte nicht wieder beleidigt sein  da nicht persönlich gemeint) dies verhindern werden.

Zum Abschluß noch eine kleine Geschichte.
Auf unserer letzten Verbandstagung brachte ich eine Thematik zur Sprache, welche sich um diverse privatwirtschaftliche Bestrebungen in meiner Region drehte.
Konkret wird aktuell von einigen Mitgliedern professionelles Guiding an den Salmostrecken unseres gemeinsam finanzierten Gewässerfonds angeboten.
Nun könnte man meinen, na was hat er denn, kann doch jeder mit einer Geschäftsidee Geld verdienen... wir sind ja ein freies Land und Leben von solchen Aktivitäten.
Aber weit gefehlt, hier wird ganz einfach der Nutzen Einzelner über den der Gemeinschaft gestellt und sich persönlich, mit dem hervorragenden Slamogewässerbestand, geschmückt und daraus Kapital geschlagen.
Das funktioniert problemlos an einem Privatgewässer, aber ein in der Gemeinschaft finanzierter Fonds wird somit ausgebeutet.
Die Reaktion war überwältigend.... 
Nur Einer ergriff das Wort zur Rechtfertigung |supergri

Grüße und schönen Abend,
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Zitat Ralle:
> "Jo, das stimm. Allerdings ist das nicht das Papier wert auf dem es gedruckt ist. Jedenfalls wenn es um die Hege geht."
> 
> Unter Umständen liegt aber doch genau hier die Ansatzmöglichkeit für einen funktionierenden  Verein/ Verband?
> Gruß A.



Eher nicht. Die Genossenschaften sind in der Hauptsache an dem Erlös interessiert, der sich aus den Gewässern erzielen lässt. Die haben mit Angeln nur bedingt was am Hut, nämlich dann, wenn dies die einzige / beste Methode ist, Kapital aus einem Gewässer zu schlagen. Entstanden ist das auch aus den Kreisen der Berufsfischerei.


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Hallo,

Wer hier die Niederlande als positives Beispiel anführt, sollte auch die Fakten kennen.

Die Gründe für diesen Unterschied lassen sich ganz einfach benennen.

Die Pachtpreise machen den Unterschied!

Die 22 km Rur in den Niederlanden kostet an Pacht 50 Euro im Jahr, ich wiederhole 50 Euro. Die Strecken dürfen nicht an Privatleute verpachtet werden und wenn der bisherige Pächter die Pacht verlängern will muss er als Pächter akzeptiert werden.

Eine Rurstrecke ähnlicher Länge kostet in Deutschland 8.000 bis 65.000 Euro im Jahr. 
Da wird auch nicht verhandelt. Da wird der Pachtvertrag zugeschickt mit der Bemerkung "unten rechts unterschreiben".

Wenn ein Pächter nicht mitspielt, wir die Strecke in kleine Abschnitte zerlegt und  an Privatleute verpachtet.

Ja, ja, die bösen Vereinsmeier.

Der Vergleich mit NL ist untauglich!

Wenn unser Verein als Unkosten im Jahr 200 Euro für Briefmarken hätte, könnte unser Vorstand uns für 20 Euro Paris bei Nacht bieten.

sneep


----------



## stichling-hunter (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,
> sollte ich mich jetzt, in dem Wissen, das Du Jurist bist entschuldigen?
> Nein, das tue ich nicht.
> Ich entschuldige mich aus der Einsicht einer etwas zu übermotivierten Antwort und hoffe das die Angelegenheit in Bezug der beleidigenden Wortwahl erledigt ist.
> ...


@Blauzahn: very |good: da hat einer den Sinn von Demokratie und Einigkeit verstanden #6


.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ganz ehrlich, die Postings, in denen dargestellt wurde, dass schon an den Inhalten der Beiträge hier zu erkennen sei, wer in welchem System groß geworden ist, sind reichlich daneben und hart an der Grenze. 

An alle, die die Idee der "Enteignung" so grausam und finden: Denkt ihr wirklich, das das in den Ländern des Privateigentums (alte Bundesländer) so selten geschieht?

Als bei uns die Seen geflutet wurden, hat sich ein Mühlenbesitzer, dessen gesamte Existenz mit seinem Stück Land verbunden war, bis zu letzt standhaft gewehrt, sein Haus zu verlassen. Die Fluten kamen dennoch und der alte Mann hat anschließend kein Bein mehr auf den Boden gebracht.
In meinem Geburtsort gab es die sogenannten "Krautgärten". Schrebergärtner, die kleine Ackerparzellen besaßen. Dann wurde das "Industriegebiet-West" geplant. Tja, einige verkauften, andere nicht. Die wurden halt dann "gekündigt".

Ich schreibe dies nicht, weil ich Enteignungen so toll finde. Wenn daran Existenzen hängen, schon gar nicht. Aber wenn die Interessen des "Gemeinwohls", in den alten Bundesländern gleichzusetzen mit "wirtschaftlichen Interessen", angeführt werden, kann es auch in der ach so freien Marktwirtschaft eng werden für den Privatbesitz. Da muss man schon mal ehrlich sein und nicht Öl ins Feuer dieser leidigen Ost-West Debatte gießen.

So, und nun werde ich mich als turbokapitalistisch sozialisierter Westler wieder meiner Marx-Lektüre widmen...|krach:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Das ganze ist eventuell für einige schlecht nachvollziehbar wenn man nicht weiss wie hoch die Pachtgebühren real in einigen Teilen Deutschlanfds sind. Hier in Hessen hat unser Verband hessicher Fischer ~40000 Mitglieder. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle das 40000 Mitglieder je 50€ im Jahr zahlen, hören sich 2000000€ ja erst mal toll an. Aber wenn ich dann schaue wie viele Gewässer sich bei den Marktüblichen Preisen davon dann wirklich anpachten und bewirtschaften lassen bleibt halt nicht mehr so viel übrig. Zumindest auf die Fläche Hessens verteilt... Die Pacht eines unserer Vereinsseen (und der ist nicht wirklich groß, ein kleiner See mit ich meine 4h) liegt z.B. bei ~30000€ im Jahr. In der Preisklasse könnte man ohne Verwaltung und Besatz gerechnet dann 60 Gewässer insgesamt anbieten. Super. Denke mal das lässt sich bei entsprechend viel (billiger) Wasserfläche gut rechnen, aber da wo die Pacht teuer ist klappt das kaum. Oder man ist dann schnell wieder in Preisregionen die man jetzt auch schon hat.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die Postings, in denen dargestellt wurde, dass schon an den Inhalten der Beiträge hier zu erkennen sei, wer in welchem System groß geworden ist, sind reichlich daneben und hart an der Grenze.



Warum? Ich habe das ohne jede Wertung nur mal so angemerkt...

Du schreibst in Deinem Beitrag ja selber vom öffentlichen Interesse, was meinst Du wie groß real das öffentliche Interesse daran ist ob ein paar Angler zufrieden damit sind was sie für Ihre Fischereierlaubnis bezahlen müssen? 

Ich fände es auch schön wenn das wirklich interessant wäre, aber real ist das wohl nicht wirklich von öffentlichem Interesse, da haben für mich Grundstücksenteignungen zum Bau von Umgehungsstraßen oder ähnlichem schon eine andere Relevanz.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich fände es auch schön wenn das wirklich interessant wäre, aber real ist das wohl nicht wirklich von öffentlichem Interesse, da haben für mich Grundstücksenteignungen zum Bau von Umgehungsstraßen oder ähnlichem schon eine andere Relevanz.


 

Genau so meinte ich das auch. Natürlich sind die Belange und Interessen von ein paar Hanseln mit ihren Ruten  kaum von Interesse. Einfach, weil da zuwenig Kohle dahinter steht. Oder besser gesagt: Keiner würde wirklich etwas dran verdienen. 
Aber deswegen ist die "Enteignung" bei wirtschaftlich relevanteren Vorhaben dennoch Usus und das Geblubber vom "Allgemeinwohl" eine einzige Verhöhnung. Oder hätten die Menschen meiner Heimatstadt nicht ohne das neue Industriegebiet leben können? Und dafür ihre geliebten Krautgärten behalten können? Ah ja, jetzt kommt auch noch das Totschlagargument "Arbeitsplatz" ins Spiel. Nur leider sind mehr arbeitslos als noch vor einigen Jahren (Ohne Industriegebiet!). 

Wenn´s jetzt zu ausschweifend politisch geworden sein sollte: Bitte löschen!!! :m


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Lest ihr das auch, was ihr so von euch gibt? Ich habe meine Zweifel. Enteignung ist eine absolute Ausnahme in unserem Staat. Natürlich kommt sie vor. Wenn der Staat aber enteignen will, geht dies nur durch oder aufgrund eines Gesetzes. Keine Regierungspartei bringt solche Gesetze gerne ins Parlament ein, weil es immer Stimmen kostet. Bei Enteignung geht es auch nicht immer nur um Geld. So einfach ist die Sache nicht. Und wenn ich hier herauslese, dass man quasi Grundeigentum zugunsten eines Gewässerfonds enteignen soll, bekomme ich Augenherpes. Ja, ich angle gerne, mal an meinem Vereinsgewässer, mal am Rhein und vielleicht auch mal an einem Forellenpuff. Nur weil einige Angler dadurch 50-100 € im Jahr sparen könnten, sehe ich aber keine Veranlassung für Enteignungen. Dies würde auch allen rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen zuwiderlaufen. Vielleicht schreien aber jetzt auch gerade diejenigen danach, die sich beim nächsten Eingriff eines Ordnungs- oder Polizeibeamten herumzetern: „Mit dem Kleinen Mann könne man es ja machen“. Fast alle Eigentümer privater Gewässer, über die hier geredet wird, sind eben solche kleinen Leute und die wollen nicht von einem Staat enteignet werden, nur weil ein paar Würmchenbader billiger angeln wollen. 

Die Idee eines Gewässerfonds verbreitet ohne Zweifel Charme. Auf Kosten der Grundrechte eingerichtet bekommt die Lady aber mehr als nur ein hässliches Gesicht. 

Genau genommen ist schon die Überschrift dieses Stranges unsinnig, suggeriert sie doch, man wolle durch die Gründung von Vereinen bewusst das Angeln teuer oder exklusiv gestalten. Genau das Gegenteil war im Westen der Fall. Durch die Angelvereine wurden Gewässer, die zuvor in der Hand von Wenigen waren, für die Allgemeinheit zugänglich. Konnte vorher der Eigentümer nach belieben entscheiden, wer nun an seinem privaten Gewässer angeln darf, und wer nicht, waren die Vereine für alle Angler offen. Die Gemeinschaft der Vereinsmitglieder teilte sich die Kosten und machte die Bewirtschaftung erschwinglich. Sinn der Vereine war es also gerade die Gewässer für viele zugänglich und erschwinglich zu machen. Nach rechtstaatlichem Verständnis war die genannte Vereinsmeierei der einzige Weg solidarisch an Gewässer zu kommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Lest ihr das auch, was ihr so von euch gibt? Ich habe meine Zweifel. Enteignung ist eine absolute Ausnahme in unserem Staat. Natürlich kommt sie vor. Wenn der Staat aber enteignen will, geht dies nur durch oder aufgrund eines Gesetzes. Keine Regierungspartei bringt solche Gesetze gerne ins Parlament ein, weil es immer Stimmen kostet. Bei Enteignung geht es auch nicht immer nur um Geld. So einfach ist die Sache nicht.



Was soll man da sagen ? Vielleicht einen Besuch in der Realität empfehlen ?
Enteignungen sind in Deutschland an der Tagesordnung. Meist kommt es zwar nicht dazu, weil die Eigentümer vorher aufgeben, aber das ist tägliches Brot. Schau Dich mal in den Kommunen um, bei sog. Erschließungsmaßnahmen. Ich kann da grade ein persönliches Liedchen singen, tu das aber nicht weil´s dann unweigerlich hier abdriftet.
Und es geht dabei nur und ausschließlich um Geld. Das Öffentliche Interesse wird dabei gerne vorgeschoben. Der Gesetzgeber hat dafür längst alle erforderlichen Mittel bereitgestellt, das macht die Gemeinde mit der Behörde des RP ganz alleine aus.

Abgesehen davon und um auf den Kern der Sache zurückzukommen. Wo wäre denn ein öffentliches Interesse größer, als bei der Renaturierung unsäglich vieler Angler - Disneyworlds zu Gunsten der Natur ? 
Es geschieht nicht, weil damit so gut wie kein Geld zu verdienen ist, ansonsten wäre es schon längst passiert.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geschieht nicht, weil damit so gut wie kein Geld zu verdienen ist, ansonsten wäre es schon längst passiert.



Müsste es nicht heissen "Es geschieht nicht, weiles viel zu viel kostet"? ;+

Ich denke vom Geld verdienen ist man mit den Gewässerfonds ganz weit weg wenn man dafür die aktuellen Pachtbeiträge zahlen müsste.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Stefan, das ist im Grunde das Gleiche. Wenn es irgendwo im größeren Stil Geld zu verdienen gibt, scheut man vor keinen Mitteln zurück. Verdient man nix oder kostet es gar, tut keiner was, außer ein paar Idealisten.


----------



## Kxxxxx (31. März 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was soll man da sagen ? Vielleicht einen Besuch in der Realität empfehlen ?


Die Realität ist, dass es in Deutschland weit mehr Menschen gibt, die noch nie enteignet wurden, als Menschen, die enteignet wurden. Wenn es einen selber trifft, ist dies nicht selten traumatisch. Es bleibt aber dennoch eine Ausnahme, auch in der Realität. Oder möchtest du behaupten, die Enteignung wäre die Regel?


----------



## Anglerkatz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Also meiner Familie ist das schon geschehen. *handhebt* Es ist zwar wohl selten der Fall, doch es kommt vor. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Realität ist, dass es in Deutschland weit mehr Menschen gibt, die noch nie enteignet wurden, als Menschen, die enteignet wurden. Wenn es einen selber trifft, ist dies nicht selten traumatisch. Es bleibt aber dennoch eine Ausnahme, auch in der Realität. Oder möchtest du behaupten, die Enteignung wäre die Regel?



Es gibt in Deutschland auch mehr Menschen, die noch nicht bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen sind, als solche. die dabei gestorben sind. 

Zu den Enteignungen muss man auch die Zwangsverkäufe zählen die nur getätigt werden, um einer Enteignung zu entgehen. Summa Summarum ist das vielleicht nicht die Regel, aber durchaus nichts ungewöhnliches, eher Tagegeschäft. 
Ein Gerichtsverfahren ist dazu nicht notwendig. Dazu kommt es erst, wenn der Enteignete Rechtsmittel anwendet, also wenn die Enteignung bereits entschieden ist.  Ansonsten ist das ein einfacher bürokratischer Akt. 

Aber wie gesagt, das driftet hier vom Thema ab. Mehr gerne per PN.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Also fassen wir zusammen:
alle Gewässerbesitzer werden Zwangsenteignet, die Vereine/Ex-Besitzer müssen trotzdem für regelmässigen Besatz sorgen, sowie Müll entfernen.
Schonzeiten,Mindestmasse und Fangbeschränkungen werden aufgehoben.

Jahreskarten dürfen nicht mehr als ein Euro kosten, abgerissene Köder werden kostenlos ersetzt.


Wetten das trotzdem noch welche meckern, das die Karte zu teuer im Gegensatz zur Leistung ist.


----------



## stichling-hunter (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> *Also fassen wir zusammen:*
> alle Gewässerbesitzer werden Zwangsenteignet, die Vereine/Ex-Besitzer müssen trotzdem für regelmässigen Besatz sorgen, sowie Müll entfernen.
> Schonzeiten,Mindestmasse und Fangbeschränkungen werden aufgehoben.
> 
> Jahreskarten dürfen nicht mehr als ein Euro kosten, abgerissene Köder werden kostenlos ersetzt.


Ohwei selten sowas dummes gelesen|kopfkrat
Aufgabe über Ostern: Thread nochmal lesen! Inhalt verstehen! Und dann erneut versuchen den Kontext richtig zusammenzufassen! 

.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto skeptischer stehe der Fusion der Verbände gegenüber.

Man sollte es lassen. Und die Kartenpreise für Nicht-DAV-Mitglieder massiv anheben bzw. kontingentieren. |rolleyes Und den DAV langsam wachsen lassen...

Sollen doch die Leute mit Ihrem komischen VDSF und Ihrer Vereinsmeierei glücklich werden...


----------



## Gardenfly (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Ohwei selten sowas dummes gelesen|kopfkrat
> Aufgabe über Ostern: Thread nochmal lesen! Inhalt verstehen! Und dann erneut versuchen den Kontext richtig zusammenzufassen!
> 
> .



Nicht nur die Überschriften lesen, die Buchstaben in den Beiträgen gelesen ergeben auch Text ... das nennt man lesen.


----------



## stichling-hunter (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Überschriften lesen, die Buchstaben in den Beiträgen gelesen ergeben auch Text ... das nennt man lesen.


Wird ja immer besser |uhoh:

Genug mit deinem unqualifiziertem OT-Gebrabbel in dem sonst sehr interessanten Thread!
Okay  #g

.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Wird ja immer besser |uhoh:
> 
> Genug mit deinem unqualifiziertem OT-Gebrabbel in dem sonst sehr interessanten Thread!
> Okay  #g
> ...



Die Reaktion zeigt das ich einen wunden Punkt getroffen habe, es gibt nicht alles umsonst, es muss immer Leute geben die deinen Vorteil erarbeiten haben.


----------



## snorreausflake (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland auch mehr Menschen, die noch nicht bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen sind, als solche. die dabei gestorben sind.
> 
> Zu den Enteignungen muss man auch die Zwangsverkäufe zählen die nur getätigt werden, um einer Enteignung zu entgehen. Summa Summarum ist das vielleicht nicht die Regel, aber durchaus nichts ungewöhnliches, eher Tagegeschäft.
> Ein Gerichtsverfahren ist dazu nicht notwendig. Dazu kommt es erst, wenn der Enteignete Rechtsmittel anwendet, also wenn die Enteignung bereits entschieden ist. Ansonsten ist das ein einfacher bürokratischer Akt.
> ...


Klar gibt´s Enteignungen aber es ist halt nicht ganz so einfachIm Nachbar Landkreis wurde ne Umgehungstraße gebaut, ein Teil wurde gebaut, für den zweiten Teil hat´s gute zehn Jahre gedauert bis es weiterging weil sich ein paar Bauern quer gestellt haben|rolleyes

Wir haben hier bei uns am Neckar ne Hegegemeinschaft, meherer Vereine "bewirtschaften" eine gemeinsame Neckarstrecke für die man auch als Nichtmitglied Jahreskarten bekommt. Es funktioniert aber das gelbe vom Ei ist es auch net meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Die Grundfrage ist doch: Muss man aus (mehr oder weniger)natürlichen Gewässern Handelsobjekte machen, die frei nach dem Motto "wer am meisten zahlt, erhält den Zuschlag" verhökert werden, oder handelt es sich hier nicht eher um ein Allgemeingut, das hinsichtlich der fischereilichen Bewirtschaftung möglichst allen legitimierten Anglern zur Verfügung stehen sollte?

Viele tun ja so, als ob schon solche Gedanken die demokratisch-marktwirtschaftliche Grundordnung aushebeln würden....
Wem gehören Gewässer? Wem gehört Land? Wem gehört Luft? Oder vielmehr: Wem darf das überhaupt gehören? Privatleuten? Oder nicht eher einer Gemeinschaft von Menschen als Ganzem? Und was repräsentiert eine Gemeinschaft mehr als eben der Staat?

Es ärgert mich, dass in solchen Diskussionen wieder die alten Trennlinien aufflammen: Entweder Kapitalist oder Kommunist. Privat- oder Staatseigentum. Als ob da keine Kompromissbildung möglich sein sollte. Mein Gott, Staatseigentum bedeutet doch nicht, dass einem der Hausgarten oder der Gartenteich vor der Nase wegenteignet wird. Aber muss eventuell ein Einzelner das Fischereirecht auf 10km offenes Fließwasser besitzen, das er dann noch mit dem Ziel der Gewinnmaximierung teuer weiterverpachten kann? Meiner Ansicht nach nicht. 

Der Staat in seiner edelsten Form soll für den Menschen da sein. Er soll z.B. dafür sorgen, dass möglichst flächendeckend Züge fahren. Es müssen keine Luxuszüge sein und es braucht zwischen Hintertupfing und Vordertupfing auch kein Bordrestaurant. Der Staat muss es nur am Laufen halten. Nicht einmal einen riesen Gewinn muss er erzielen. Und was passiert nun, seitdem die ehemals deutsche Bahn sich mehr und mehr als Wirtschaftsunternehmen präsentiert? Rückzug aus der Fläche, Streckenstilllegung, Konzentration auf Riesentrassen mit dem höchsten Ertrag, unerschwingliche Ticketpreise, ein Vernachlässigen der Qualität: Gewinnmaximierung eben. Und, ist das toll?

Für mich sind neben den einschlägigen Themen wie Gesundheit oder Verkehr auch Wald, Wiese und Flur elementare Hoheitsgebiete des Staates. Sonst haben wir einen Staat ohne Land, einen Staat mit nur virtuellem Hoheitsgebiet. 

Was hingegen dem Staat gehört, gehört wirklich allen. Auch wenn sich unsere Politiker zugegebenermaßen alle Mühe geben, einen anderen Anschein zu erwecken.


----------



## Kxxxxx (6. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Die Grundfrage ist doch: Muss man aus (mehr oder weniger)natürlichen Gewässern Handelsobjekte machen, die frei nach dem Motto "wer am meisten zahlt, erhält den Zuschlag" verhökert werden, oder handelt es sich hier nicht eher um ein Allgemeingut, das hinsichtlich der fischereilichen Bewirtschaftung möglichst allen legitimierten Anglern zur Verfügung stehen sollte?
> 
> Viele tun ja so, als ob schon solche Gedanken die demokratisch-marktwirtschaftliche Grundordnung aushebeln würden....
> Wem gehören Gewässer? Wem gehört Land? Wem gehört Luft? Oder vielmehr: Wem darf das überhaupt gehören? Privatleuten? Oder nicht eher einer Gemeinschaft von Menschen als Ganzem? Und was repräsentiert eine Gemeinschaft mehr als eben der Staat?
> ...


Dies mag für dich so sein, die Rechtsordnung sieht es anders. Daher ist dies alles ziemlich weltfremdes, idealistisches Gebrabbel.  Ich bin es allerdings müde hier im Strang den Besserwessi zu geben. Informiert euch über die Rechtslage und ihr könntet euch eine Reihe von Beiträgen sparen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Dies mag für dich so sein, die Rechtsordnung sieht es anders. Daher ist dies alles ziemlich weltfremdes, idealistisches Gebrabbel. Ich bin es allerdings müde hier im Strang den Besserwessi zu geben. Informiert euch über die Rechtslage und ihr könntet euch eine Reihe von Beiträgen sparen.


 

Sag mal, fühlst du dich in irgendeiner Form angegriffen?
Würde mich nur mal so interessieren, so von Wessi zu Wessi. 
Die Gedanken sind glücklicherweise frei. Und sich Gedanken zu machen über den Sinn oder Unsinn so mancher althergebrachter Regelungen ist legitim, vor allem in einem Rechtsstaat. Du magst es als "Gebrabbel" abtun, aber so funktioniert der Fortschritt nunmal.

Im übrigen könnte das alles auf einer ganz und gar rechtsstaatlichen Ebene funktionieren. Alle Vereine eines Bundeslandes müssten nur beschließen, dass man an möglichst vielen Gewässern fischen will. Letztlich würde das nur die Fusion zu einem einzigen großen Verein bedeuten. Keiner würde enteignet werden und alle würden profitieren. Außer vielleicht die wenigen wirklichen Eliteclubs, die zu zweit auf fünf Kilometer Salmonidenstrecke fischen. Aber denen kann man dann auch nicht helfen. 
Wo wäre denn das Problem? Oder hast du jetzt auch schon die Befürchtung, dass ein einziger großer Verein (dann nicht mehr als Verein zu bezeichnen, sondern als Verband)
staatsfeindliche Tendenzen verbreiten könnte?

Das ist doch Quatsch. Das einzige, was dieser Idee im Wege steht, ist falsch angebrachtes Besitzstandsdenken und jede Menge Verlustangst. Angst, dass plötzlich alle Angler an MEIN Wasser kommen könnten und jeden Karpfen bis auf den letzten rausfangen. Sorry, aber das ist Kirchturmdenken längst vergangener Tage. Letztlich angeln alle meist vor der eigenen Haustür. Hin und wieder wird dann ein Ausflug gemacht. Also im Prinzip nichts anderes als jetzt. Außer, dass es für alle billiger würde, unbürokratischer und irgendwie auch freier. 

Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Vereinsvorsitzenden aus Sachsen telefoniert (Liebe Grüße #6), der im DAV organisiert ist. Nun ist es dort nichts seltsames, dass ein Verein kein Wasser hat. Wasser ist Verbandswasser, und jeder Organisierte darf dort fischen. Für ein paar Euronen auch noch in Tausenden Gewässern Brandenburgs usw. 
Und das ganze funktioniert auch noch! Erstaunlich, oder?
Da soll mir jemand erstmal Argumente dafür bringen, dass es bei uns im Westen besser läuft. Also bitte. 
Warum nicht mal etwas von anderen lernen?


----------



## Janbr (6. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

@Kohlmeise



> Was hingegem dem Saat gehoert, gehoert wirklich allen


 
Richtig und genau jetzt wird es leicht den Unterschied zwischen Besitz und Nutzung zu erklaeren.

Rein rechtlich gehoert uns als Staatbuerger aller staatlicher Besitz, weil er durch unsere Steuern bezahlt wurde und erhalten wird.

Trotzdem darf ich z.B. mir nicht einen LKW der Bundeswehr fuer meinen naechsten Umzug ausleihen.

Rein theoretisch besitze ich 1/80 Mio. dieses LKWs, habe aber keine Nutzungsrechte daran.

Rein rechtlich gehoert das Wasser z.B. in der Donau uns allen, aber wir haben deshalb nicht alle das Wassernutzungsrecht oder das Fischrecht.

Als Grundstuecksbesitzer (oder Teichbesitzer) ist das nicht ganz so einfach, weil es meines Wissens nach z.B. keine Regelung gibt bis in welche "Tiefe" mir das Grundstueck gehoert. Aber ich habe das Nutzungsrecht an diesem Grundstueck. D.h. solange es nicht z.B. einem Gestz oder einer sonstigen Ordnuing entgegensteht, darf ich auf diesem Grundstueck machen was ich will. hier sieht man schon, dass der Einflussbereich des Staates sehr das gesammte Hoheitsgebiet umschliesst, ungeachtet dessen wem das Land gehoert.

Es sind ja durchaus ehrenhafte Ziele die Nutzung unserer Natur allen zu ermoeglichen. Bei uns ist dies aber aus historischen Gruenden so nicht vorgesehen. In anderen Laendern (z.B. Norwegens Jedermannsrecht) ist das anders geloest.

Zu deinen "Forderungen" ist die Frage nach dem Umfang. Ok, nehmen wir an ich geh mit dir konform, das die Nutzung von Fluessen fuer das gesammte Volk gestattet sein sollte. Was ist mir Seen? Mit Waeldern? Mit Nachbars Gartenteich? Darf ich in Nachbars Garten grillen, wenn ich keinen eignene hab?

Ich kann deinen Grundsatz schon verstehen, aber ich sehe die Durchfuehbarkeit nicht und vorallem sehe ich den Umfang nicht.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gardenfly (6. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Als Grundstuecksbesitzer (oder Teichbesitzer) ist das nicht ganz so einfach, weil es meines Wissens nach z.B. keine Regelung gibt bis in welche "Tiefe" mir das Grundstueck gehoert.



27 m lt. Geologen die in der Gegend nach Erdgas suchen, also kein Dallas im Garten.


----------



## Janbr (6. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Selbst wenn es direkt an der Oberflaeche waere schiebt hier das Bundesberggestz einen Riegel vor.

Da bleibt nur sehr wenig was man im eigenen "Garten" abbauen darf....


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Keiner würde enteignet werden und alle würden profitieren. Außer vielleicht die wenigen wirklichen Eliteclubs, die zu zweit auf fünf Kilometer Salmonidenstrecke fischen. Aber denen kann man dann auch nicht helfen.
> 
> ..........................
> 
> ...



Angenommen, Deine Vision würde Wirklichkeit. Wie könnte/sollte das dann in der Realität aussehen ?

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal die 5 km Salmonidenstrecke des elitären Clubs und legen den nach NRW.

Das wird nun in einen großen Topf geworfen. Ein großer Verband kümmert sich um die fischereilichen Belange. Jedes Mitglied darf in jedem Verbandsgewässer fischen. 

Nun ist aber doch unstrittig so, dass Gewässer bis zu einer bestimmten Größe auch nur einen bestimmten Befischungsdruck verträgt. NRW ist ( die Stadt-BL mal ausgenommen ) das mit über 500 Einwohnern pro km² bevölkerungsreichste BL Deutschlands. Gleichzeitig ist es eins der Wasserärmsten, resp. die Gewässerfläche ist auf unzählige Klein- und Kleinstgewässer verteilt, welche auch noch im Bezug auf befischbarkeit, Qualität und den Druck durch andere Erholungssuchende sehr unterschiedlich sind. 

Heute ist es so ( ich nehm jetzt mal wilde Zahlen ohne Beleg, um das zu veranschaulichen ) dass diese Kleingewässer von insgesamt 1000 Anglern befischt werden dürfen, während 100.000 Angler drumherum ne lange Nase haben. 

Unter einem großen Verband würden nun 101000 Angler alle Gewässer nutzen dürfen. Um das jetzt mal auf die o.a. Salmonidenstrecke runterzubrechen würde das bedeuten, dass dort anstatt zwei, zweihundert Angler fischen würden. 

Völlig klar, dass das nicht funktioniert. Ergo müsste die Fischerei in solchen Kleingewässern auch unter einem großen Verband irgendwie reglementiert werden. Heißt, es kann auch dann nicht jeder fischen wo und wann er möchte, sondern nur einige - wie auch immer - Auserwählte. 

Faktisch würde sich an den fischereilichen Möglichkeiten insgesamt nicht viel ändern. 
Gleichzeitig aber würden die Kosten für diese Gewässer vom Verband, also allen organisierten Anglern, getragen. Frei für alle wären Gewässer wie der Rhein oder ein paar Talsperren, die auch nach heutigem Stand für einen schmalen Taler zu befischen sind. Da die Kosten aber für alle Gewässer umgelegt werden müssen, könnte sich die fischerei an den Großgewässern für den einzelnen sogar verteuern, und die meißten könnten trotzdem nicht in den Kleingewässern fischen. 
Alternativ könnte man für die Kleingwässer natürlich Zusatzkarten in begrenzter Menge ausstellen, und so die Kosten für ein Gewässer nur auf diejenigen umlegen, die auch dort fischen. Das aber wäre dann wieder exorbitant teuer, so dass im Grunde die gleiche Situation wie vorher entseht. Wenige gutbeuchte fischen an exclusiven Gewässern, der Rest tummelt sich am Rhein.


----------



## Doanaplantscha (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ich finde bei uns (Bayern) ist das Problem wirklich historisch bedingt. Die Fischrechte und das Angeln waren früher den Adeligen und Privilegierten vorbehalten und somit sind auch viele Fischrechte in Privatbesitz. Wenn nun Herr Graf xy her geht und ein weiteres Stück Fischrecht des nicht gerade kleinen Flusses Regen dem feinen Angelclub, bestehend aus Chefärzten, Politikern usw. verkauft ist es verständlich das Ärger aufkommt. Da gehts noch nicht einmal um einen tollen Fischbestand, sondern wenn du das Wasser vor der Haustüre hast. Selbst wenn du dann die hohen Geldbeträge aufbringen willst und kannst, dann hast du keine Chance wenn die elitären Gemeinschaften dich nicht haben wollen.
Eine Donaukarte z.B. für Bayern so ähnlich wie beim Rhein gibt es auch nicht. Wenn du die Donau in Bayern beangeln möchtest musst du im Lotto gewinnen.
Von daher wäre eine Möglichkeit wie beim DAV schön, aber ist wohl einfach nicht zu machen. Schade #d


----------



## Lenzibald (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Servus. Also nicht für ungut aber soviel Quatsch wie hier geschrieben wird habe ich selten gelesen. Erstens möchte ich einen von den Schreibern hier sehen der wenn er ein eigenes Gewässer ob See oder Fließstrecke besitzen würde auch noch davon schreibt das alle Gewässer für alle frei sein sollten. Fakt ist das ihr in Deutschland als Angler gegenüber Österreich wie im Schlaraffenland lebt. Ein Verein mit einmal Gebühr und dann in was weiß ich wievielen Gewässern angeln zu dürfen, und dann noch jammern weils zuwenig ist. Kommt mal nach Österreich und geht zu einem Verein dann darf man Mitgliedbeitrag zahlen und nirgends Fischen weil jeder Verein für seine Gewässer eine eigene Lizenz ausgibt für jedes einzelne Gewässer muß man bezahlen und das nicht zu knapp.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angenommen, Deine Vision würde Wirklichkeit. Wie könnte/sollte das dann in der Realität aussehen ?



Ralf, ich finde Deine Argumentation fadenscheinig bzw. teilweise auch unsinnig. 

Zusammengefasst bist Du ja der Ansicht, das ein Gewässerfond nur dort funktioniert, wo es viele Gewässer und wenig Angler gibt (oder verstehe ich Dich da falsch?). Das Argument scheint mir wenig stichhaltig. Denn die Zahl der Angler wird durch einen Gewässerfond nicht gemehrt, sondern nur der Zugang zu unterschiedlichen Gewässern. Es gibt mithin wohl keine tausend Angler, die an den Fleischtöpfen sitzen und auch keine marodierende Horde von weiteren 100.000 Anglern, die bisher Pech gehabt haben. Eher dürfte es wohl so sein, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler auch in solchen Gegenden an Vereinstümpeln angelt, denen des eigenen Vereins nämlich. Und wenn diese nun in anderen Tümpeln fischen dürfen und andere wiederum deren, dann bleibt es immer noch bei derselben Gesamtzahl von organisierten Anglern. 

Nun gibt es ja das fadenscheinige Argument, dass ein Vereinstümpel besonders gehegt und gepflegt wurde. Mag sein. Kann aber auch sein, dass hier auch unangemessene Besatzmaßnahmen vorgenommen werden. Dies wäre aber eine andere Diskussion, die es auch wert wäre, an anderer Stelle geführt zu werden. Denn der absolut exklusive, halbwegs natürliche See, der lediglich von der starken Beschränkung der Mitglieder lebt, dürfte wohl in den meisten Fällen eine Mär sein. Und in durchgängigen Fließgewässern (so sollen sie ja sein!) ist das sowieso Humbug. 

Bleibt das kleinteilige Gewässer - der Forellenbach. Natürlich hast Du Recht damit, dass es Beschränkungen geben müßte, um den Einfall der 101000 potentiellen Angler zu verhindern. Gibt es ja auch mit Gewässerfond. Salmonidenkarten, Flugangelstrecken, Entnahmebeschränkungen etc.. Es gäbe auch noch mehr Möglichkeiten zu reagieren,  wie Schonhakengebot, Schonstrecken, Schonzeiten. Alles möglich. Und ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung versichern, dass auch im Gebiet des Gewässerfonds Gegenden gibt, in denen Forellenbäche äußerst rar sind und trotzdem eine attraktive Möglichkeit für den ambitionierten Fliegenfischer (die eben doch nur einen Bruchteil der 100000 ausmachen) bieten. 

Fakt ist aber auch, dass die ganze Debatte um die Abschaffung des bestehenden Gewässerfonds und die Debatte um Enteignung mühsam gehegter und gepflegter Forellenbäche am Thema vorbeigeht. Die Richtung muß stimmen (dazu gleich noch mehr) und die heißt nunmal Weiterentwicklung, Stärkung und territoriale Ausdehnung des bestehenden Gewässerfonds.

Dies kann evolutionär geschehen, wenn der Wille da ist. 1) durch sukzessives Hinzufügen von Gewässern die neu zur Pacht ausgeschrieben werden, durch Kooperation mit Fischern etc. 2) durch freiwillige Kooperation von Vereinen, die einen Teil ihrer betreuten Gewässer in den Fond überführen. Ist natürlich abgesproches und kollektives Handeln erforderlich. Der Vorteil, den der Verband dafür bieten müßte, wären Hilfestellungen in Form von Beratung zu Besatz, Hege, Antragstellung für Fördergelder und finanzielle Unterstützung. Das Problem bei der zweiten Lösung wäre lediglich das Nebeneinander unterschiedlicher Regelungen. Es wäre verständlich, wenn kein einzelner Verein seine Gewässer für Verbandsmitglieder öffnet, wenn andere Vereine die Hand auf den ihrigen halten. Denn man muß auch den Fond vor 100*1000 marodierenden exklusiven Vereinsanglern schützen |bigeyes. Aber wie gesagt, es gäbe auch die 1. Lösung. 

Und nun nochmal zur Fusion von DAV und VDSF. Eine Lösung, die Besitzstandswahrung auf der einen Seite und Öffnung auf der anderen Seite erbringt, wäre ein denkbar schlechtes Ergebnis. Der DAV sollte verdammt aufpassen, hier nicht über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Auch hier gibt Lösungen: 1) eine vertraglich festgeschriebene evolutionäre Weiterentwicklung des Fonds (mit konkreten Zahlen und Zielvorstellungen!) oder die Einführung einer Fondabgabe - zu zahlen von denen, die nicht über ihren Verein dem Fond angeschlossen sind, aber Zugriff auf den Fond haben wollen. Das wäre fair. Denn ansonsten gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund für DAVler sich dem VDSF zu unterwerfen. Denn eine bessere politische Interessenvertretung kann da nicht rauskommen, das kriegen ja noch nicht mal die beiden Verbände einzeln hin. 0+0 bleibt eben 0.

Insofern Daumen runter zur Fusion, solange hier nicht Klarheit über die künftige Entwicklung der Zugangsmöglichkeiten - und die heißt Verbesserung - zu Gewässern besteht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ralf, ich finde Deine Argumentation fadenscheinig bzw. teilweise auch unsinnig.
> 
> Gerne :q
> 
> ...



Wenn in einem Theater 100 Stühle und 20 Logenplätze zur Verfügung stehen, aber 400 Leute die Vorstellung sehen wollen, dann müssen 280 halt draußen bleiben. Da macht es keinen Unterschied, ob die Karten im Vorverkauf ergattert wurden oder an der Abendkasse. 
Und wenn man dann die 20 sauteuren Logenplätze im freien Verkauf zum gleichen Preis wie die Stühle anbietet, müssen immer noch 280 Leute draußen bleiben. Nur das in den Logenplätzen vielleicht andere Leute sitzen.


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Ralle
Grundproblem
20% Angler in Vereinen. Es geht eigentlich zunächst mal nur um die in Vereinen organisierten Angler und deren Zugangsmöglichkeiten zu Gewässern. Warum soll sich ein Verein/ Verband Gedanken um die Zugangsmöglichkeiten für nichtorganisierte Angler machen ?( Bestenfalls über den Weg von Tageskarten für bestimmte Gewässer). Das würde ich sonst auch kritisch sehen. Mache meine Arbeitstunden im Verein ( Ost) obwohl ich nun nicht gerade eine großes Zeitpotential habe. 
Letztlich werden doch über den Zugang zu einem möglich neuen, größeren Gewässerfonds nur Vereinsmitglieder unmittelbar betroffen sein. Es sei denn, die 80% treten auch ein, machen ihre Arbeitstunden , zahlen Beitrag, womit sich die Betreigseinnahmen erhöhen und mehr oder teuerere Gewässer gepachtet werden können.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Gutes Posting Ralle!

@Kaulbarschspezi: Mach Dir mal einen  Spaß: Geh bei Google Maps auf die Kartenansicht und gib Berlin ein. Überall blaue Flecken => Wasser

Jetzt gib zum Spaß mal Frankfurt ein und Du siehst auf den ersten Blick ausser dem Main nichts. Wenn Du genauer suchst findest Du einzelne kleine Seen. Wenn die Angler jetzt alle uneingeschränkt an die paar Gewässer dürfen sind die tot.

Kannst Dir ja mal den Spaß machen und das Maps-Spiel bei ein paar anderen Ballungsräumen machen, da klappt das nicht. Bei der Bevölkerungs- (und damit auch Angler-) Dichte der neuen Bundesländer im Verhältnis zur Wasserfläche ist das einfach eine ganz andere Sache. Süddeutschland allgemein, auch z.B. Stuttgart oder München sind da auch nicht wirklich gesegnet, je weiter nach Norden oder Osten umso besser wird es.

Es steht ja jedem Verein oder Pächter frei sich einem Gewässerfond anzuschließen. Auch kann der Verband ja Gewässer anpachten. Wenn sich daraus im Laufe der (langen) Zeit ein großer Gewässerpool bildet ist das gut und zu begrüßen. Aber das kann nur so langsam wachsen, vorgeben kann man solch eine Entwicklung nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle
> Grundproblem
> 20% Angler in Vereinen. Es geht eigentlich zunächst mal nur um die in Vereinen organisierten Angler und deren Zugangsmöglichkeiten zu Gewässern. Warum soll sich ein Verein/ Verband Gedanken um die Zugangsmöglichkeiten für nichtorganisierte Angler machen ?



Naja, man hat bei uns kaum eine Möglichkeit, sich einem Verein anzuschließen. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn er mehr als ein paar Tümpel sein Eigen nennt. 
Wenn man von einer großen Gemeinschaft spricht, dann sollte man doch alle Angler dazuzählen. Was nutzt es, das auf Basis der heute bestehenden Vereine zu machen ? 
Und selbst wenn, würden dann nicht die wenigen Perlen unter den Gewässern überlaufen werden, während die Regenbogenforellentümpel kaum noch Beachtung finden ? 
Oder an meinem obigen Theaterbeispiel festgemacht, will dann nicht jeder in der Loge sitzen ?


----------



## Blauzahn (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Naja, man hat bei uns kaum eine Möglichkeit, sich einem Verein anzuschließen. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn er mehr als ein paar Tümpel sein Eigen nennt.
> Wenn man von einer großen Gemeinschaft spricht, dann sollte man doch alle Angler dazuzählen. Was nutzt es, das auf Basis der heute bestehenden Vereine zu machen ?
> Und selbst wenn, würden dann nicht die wenigen Perlen unter den Gewässern überlaufen werden, während die Regenbogenforellentümpel kaum noch Beachtung finden ?
> Oder an meinem obigen Theaterbeispiel festgemacht, will dann nicht jeder in der Loge sitzen ?



Wenn man diese Zahlen einmal verinnerlicht: 20% der Angler nur organisiert, Frage ich mich, ob der VDSF überhaupt in der Lage und legitimiert ist, Verhandlungen mit dem DAV zu führen  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn man diese Zahlen einmal verinnerlicht: 20% der Angler nur organisiert, Frage ich mich, ob der VDSF überhaupt in der Lage und legitimiert ist, Verhandlungen mit dem DAV zu führen  |kopfkrat



... dann auch im DAV nur 20%
Das Problem allgemein ist ein Gesellschaftlicher Wandel, Gemeinschaft gilt nichts mehr, nur noch der eigene Vorteil.
Verzicht zur Gunsten Schwächerer gilt als Versagen, Helden sind Leute die ohne eigene Anstrengungen  Erfolge anderer abschöpfen .


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

hatte das nur als Hinweis gemeint, dass der Gewässerfonds  zunächst mal für in Vereinen organisierte Angler da ist.
An der Verfügbarkeit oder besser Menge der zur Verfügung stehenden Wasserfläche ändert der nichts.
Das Poblem , was ihr da habt mit zu wenig Wasser und damit vermutlich die Möglichkeit exklusive Vereine zu bilden, läßt sich auf dem Wege wahrscheinlich auch nicht lösen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Wie viele Mitglieder haben die Verbände denn jeweils real?

Hat da jemand belastbare Zahlen?


----------



## Kxxxxx (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Nach einer Studie aus 2004 geben ca. 3,3 Mio Bundesbürger an, mindestens einmal im Jahr zu angeln. Der VDSF verfügt über etwa 650.000 Mitglieder und der DAV über etwa 220.000 Mitglieder. Der Organisationsgrad liegt folglich bei etwa 25% organisierte Angler. Dies klingt wenig, ist es aber nicht. Würde man danach fragen, wer mindestens einmal im Jahr gegen einen Fußball tritt und vergleicht diese Zahl mit den Mitgliedern des DFB bekäme man wohl einen noch geringeren Organisationsgrad heraus. 

In einen gemeinsamen Dachverband würde der DAV dann etwa ¼ der organisierten Angler einbringen und der VDSF 3/4. Der DAV würde hier also deutlich von dem stärkeren politischen Gewicht des VDSF profitieren. Dies wird dann wohl auch der Grund sein, weshalb der DAV ebenfalls den Zusammenschluss will.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Nach einer Studie aus 2004 geben ca. 3,3 Mio Bundesbürger an, mindestens einmal im Jahr zu angeln. Der VDSF verfügt über etwa 650.000 Mitglieder und der DAV über etwa 220.000 Mitglieder. Der Organisationsgrad liegt folglich bei etwa 25% organisierte Angler. Dies klingt wenig, ist es aber nicht. Würde man danach fragen, wer mindestens einmal im Jahr gegen einen Fußball tritt und vergleicht diese Zahl mit den Mitgliedern des DFB bekäme man wohl einen noch geringeren Organisationsgrad heraus.
> 
> In einen gemeinsamen Dachverband würde der DAV dann etwa ¼ der organisierten Angler einbringen und der VDSF 3/4. Der DAV würde hier also deutlich von dem stärkeren politischen Gewicht des VDSF profitieren. Dies wird dann wohl auch der Grund sein, weshalb der DAV ebenfalls den Zusammenschluss will.



Hast Du auch Zahlen des VDSF welche Gewässergröße diesen 650.000 Mitgliedern (theoretisch) zur Verfügung stünde?
Beim DAV sind es  ~50.000 Hektar bei  ~220.000 Anglern.

Vielleicht erreichen wir ja über diesen Weg einen möglichen Konsens bzw. Ansatz, der die Diskussion aus der Sackgasse bringt?

René


----------



## dpj_de (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*

Hallo,
ich denke, dass viele Vereine keinen Sinn darin sehen, ihre Gewässer (gepachtet oder eigene) für fremde Angler zu öffnen. Das ist durch aus demokratisch, denn die Vereinsmitglieder haben Geld und Zeit in "ihre" Gewässer investiert. Wenn zwei (oder mehrere) Vereine ihre Gewässer bündeln wollen, dann steht dem nichts entgegen. - Also wo ist das Problem? Die meisten Vereine (die Mehrheit der Mitglieder, die sich auf den Versammlungen sehen lassen und abstimmen)  hier in Bayern wollen dies scheinbar nicht - und das ist deren gutes Recht. Zu dem bin ich der Ansicht, dass Grund und Boden (und dazu zähle ich auch Gewässer) durchaus einen Eigentümer haben können, dürfen und sollen. Genauso wie ich jeden, den ich nicht in meinem Garten haben will daraus verscheuche, würde ich, hätte ich ein eigenes Gewässer, von diesem ebenso unerwüscnhte Personen verscheuchen. Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es viele Baggerseen, die gehören meist Bauern oder Kiesfirmen. Warum sollten die nicht den Leuten gehören, auf deren Boden der Kies weggebaggert wurde? - Und wenn die jetzt Geld durch die Verpachtung an den Meistbietenden verdienen, so spricht doch nichts dagegen. - Obwohl ich mir nie die Aufnahme in einen der in München ansäßigen Eliteclubs leisten kann - wenn diese Leute das meiste Geld für eine Salmonidenstrecke bieten können und dann zu zweit auf 1 km ihre Fliegen baden, dann soll es ihnen vergönnt sein. Sie bekommen nur das, wofür sie gezahlt haben. Ich muss mir meinen Angelsee halt mit 400 anderen teilen - ich kann mir nicht mehr Exklusivität leisten. Und wenn der Staat bei staatseigenen Gewässern das Fischrecht meistbietend verpachtet, dann ist das im Interesse der Allgemienheit (die nicht angelt), denn das sind Einnahmen, die nicht über Steuern erbracht werden müssen. - Wem das Angeln zu teuer ist, der sollte sich ein billigers Hobby suchen - ich würde auch gern als Hobby Porsche sammeln und kann es nicht ..... allerdings gebe ich auch niemand die Schuld daran, dass ich nicht über die finanziellen Mittel für dieses Hobby verfüge.

viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn man diese Zahlen einmal verinnerlicht: 20% der Angler nur organisiert, Frage ich mich, ob der VDSF überhaupt in der Lage und legitimiert ist, Verhandlungen mit dem DAV zu führen  |kopfkrat




Rene, ich beziehe mich auf Schätzungen in meiner Region. Da ist man automatisch im VdSF, wenn man einem Verein beitritt. Weil diese meist dem VdSF angeschlossen sind. 
Mehr Angler verkraften die Vereinsgewässer hier nicht, drum werden auch nicht mehr aufgenommen, bzw. müssen sich der natürlichen Fluktuation fügen. Wie die Zahlen für den VdSF und den DAV allgemein aussehen weiß ich nicht.
Es wäre allerdings mehr als wünschenswert, wenn der DAV den VdSF quasi schluckt und einnordet. Wäre !!
Ich drück den heutigen DAVlern jedenfalls die Daumen. Für die VdSFler kanns dann nur besser werden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (8. April 2010)

*AW: Vereinsmeierei oder wie mache ich angeln teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hast Du auch Zahlen des VDSF welche Gewässergröße diesen 650.000 Mitgliedern (theoretisch) zur Verfügung stünde?
> Beim DAV sind es ~50.000 Hektar bei ~220.000 Anglern.
> 
> Vielleicht erreichen wir ja über diesen Weg einen möglichen Konsens bzw. Ansatz, der die Diskussion aus der Sackgasse bringt?
> ...


Zahlen zu den Gewässerflächen, der dem VDSF angeschlossenen Vereine wird es nicht geben. Jedenfalls wurde unser Verein noch nie nach seiner Gewässerfläche gefragt.


----------

